# LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB



## Latin Luxury

*LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TANGERINE QUEEN TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE SAN BERDOO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## Latin Luxury

THE GAME COMING OUT SOON!! FULLY RADICAL!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

*SHARING LOVE FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION WITH MEXCALI BIKE CLUB 







*


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE BIKES


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 11:47 AM~17793008
> *NICE BIKES
> *




Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

Sharp Line-up!


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by Latin Queen_@Jun 15 2010, 10:37 PM~17799253
> * Sharp Line-up!
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sick bikes and trikes. i usta live out there. i lived on giffard street off of alesandro and redland near the easter market.


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2010, 03:30 PM~17817225
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NICE BIKES HOMIE.


----------



## Latin Queen

:worship: :worship: :biggrin: TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 06:31 PM~17827349
> *NICE BIKES HOMIE.
> *


THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 19 2010, 02:43 PM~17833029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: TTT 4 KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

NICE BIKES!!!KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17781903
> *LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bikes :thumbsup: 
i seen da one dat says "R.I.P JRR"in person,
i like it,its a cool bike an tambien its got da old-skewl style


----------



## popejoy2010




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## .:P3T3R:.

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17781903
> *LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUS UP LATIN LUXURY BIKES LOOKING GOOD RARECLASS BC STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME PROPS :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

MY SON JOJO!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

THE 16


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT :happysad: !!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouncer77

Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 27 2010, 06:49 PM~18157817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 MY SON JOJO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Sep 21 2010, 03:43 PM~18624591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 21 2010, 07:33 PM~18626180
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 KIDS :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 26 2010, 08:38 PM~18416018
> *Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2010, 07:19 AM~18992576
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: nice bike's Latin Luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 13 2010, 08:08 PM~19061256
> *:wave: nice bike's Latin Luxury
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

SO U GUYS STILL DOING THE SUNDAYS @ SUNNYMEAD??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jan 10 2011, 09:38 PM~19561964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 10 2011, 10:45 PM~19562054
> *SO U GUYS STILL DOING THE SUNDAYS @ SUNNYMEAD??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YES WE WILL B THERE WE WILL LET EVERY NO SOON!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jan 10 2011, 09:38 PM~19561964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury

THANKS!!!!!!TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE

ttmft 4 latin luxury :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

NO UPDATES ON THESE BIKES.!?

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Feb 1 2011, 11:23 PM~19763147
> *NO UPDATES ON THESE BIKES.!?
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 1 2011, 11:05 PM~19762879
> *ttmft 4 latin luxury  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy: KIDS!!!!!!!!TTT


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 3 2011, 10:12 AM~19776887
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: KIDS!!!!!!!!TTT
> *


x2 whats up homies r u guys going 2 the car show at canyon springs high school in moreno valley this saturday ? its right down the street from u guys. its gonna b a good show :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 9 2011, 10:54 PM~19832455
> *x2 whats up homies r u guys going 2 the car show at canyon springs high school in moreno valley this saturday ? its right down the street from u guys. its gonna b a good show :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

nice bikes!


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Feb 19 2011, 11:25 PM~19913596
> *nice bikes!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 17 2011, 06:09 PM~20116251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: :wave:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17781903
> *LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda frame is that in the first pic ..?it doesnt look like a shwinn but it doesnt look like a china eitheR


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## modelcarbuilder

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## low86monteLS

lookink 4 bike parts,try'n 2 put toghter a lowlow ike 4 my son. Im in mil WI. so if any 1 can look out and point me in the right dircetion,would b str8.thanks


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Queen




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Queen




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by Latin Queen_@May 16 2011, 10:05 AM~20562246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: no more by tangerine!!!!! :tears:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Ttt 4 bikes b. C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!:h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Latin Luxury said:


> :tears: :tears: no more by tangerine!!!!! :tears:


 :dunno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

we r makeing a new one comeing out soon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, 
Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave::wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## DUKES IE

TTT:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

DUKES IE said:


> TTT:h5:


 :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:roflmao:


----------



## Latin Luxury

THE LOOK COMEING OUT SOON!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

comeing out soon and a new look !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## lowdude13

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:guns:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:rofl:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lost all but 12 of my pics from the show. but managed to saves this one. but you can vouch for me when i say the tropicana show is a must next year. :thumbsup: congratts again homies. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Queen

Latin Luxury B.C TTT!!!


----------



## Wicked95

Good seeing the Latin Luxury fam. out in Vegas. You guys had some clean bikes out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 362721


THAT'S A SICK TRIKE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt WITH YOUR BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt WITH YOUR BIKE CLUB


 thanks bro we r comeing out with some new ones


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: glad to see the LL out in vegas.


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:THANKS BRO


----------



## Latin Luxury

WELL TODAY IS A GOOD DAY 4 THE KIDS U WILL SEE WHAT I HAVE 4 U KIDS!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up to the bike club let have fun at the show!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Latin Luxury

WE R COMEING 4 U


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING TO THE KIDS :yes:!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO THE GT IE SHOW... HERE SOME PICS


----------



## Latin Luxury

thanks bro good show we will b there next year:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

have a great halloween homies. :wave:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

The super mario bike is naice de quien es


----------



## Amahury760

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

thanks homie!!!


PASSIONATE63 said:


> have a great halloween homies. :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

thanks homie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

thanks bro see u soon!!!!!!!!


EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> The super mario bike is naice de quien es


----------



## Latin Luxury

:buttkick:


----------



## Latin Luxury

g






ood






morning fam


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:






comeing out in 2012


----------



## Latin Luxury

well 4 new toys comeing out in 2012!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!4 THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY B C


----------



## Latin Luxury

WHAT NEW TOYS R COMEING OUT IS THIS ONE OF THEM












2012


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:ninja:


----------



## Latin Luxury

DONT LOOK IN HERE IF U DONT NEED TO :machinegun:


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up kids u guys r going TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:






TTT!!!!!! 4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!4 THE 8 BALL NEW LOOK COMEING OUT SOON JUST 4 U!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!! 4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:WAS UP KIDS!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

another show in luaghlin planned this coming may homies. :wave:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 394955
> View attachment 394955


Clean bike simple and detailed...!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

COMEING OUT SOON:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

What's up homies we would like to invite u to our toy drive dec 18 in the city off santana


----------



## Fleetangel

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 399428


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

SORRY WE R HAVEING ONE THAT DAY NEXT TIME BRO!!!!


EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up homies we would like to invite u to our toy drive dec 18 in the city off santana


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Latin Luxury said:


> SORRY WE R HAVEING ONE THAT DAY NEXT TIME BRO!!!!


Is cool we r trhoing a bike and pedal show next year hope ur club could make it


----------



## Latin Luxury

any time bro we will b there :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

new look in 2012:yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury

if u r looking 4 me i am right here !!!!!! new look in 2012:finger:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY EVERY DAY LATIN LUXURY BC!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL COMEING OUT WITH A NEW LOOK IN 2012


----------



## Latin Luxury

NEW LOOK IN 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:bowrofl:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY THIS IS 4 THE KIDS:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bike was stolen today in morreno valley at its residents house during the time frame of 9am and 2pm on dec 8 2011.the bike is painted black wth red and white pinstriping nd has silver leafing on it. the rims r painted black wth red flake nd the spokes r custom.(every 4 r crossed nd 4 r straight)if u see this bike out there please let us kow because this is something that is very sentamentalto the kid. any info let us kowLATINS FINEST CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TAPOUT BIKE HAS BEEN FOUND . THEY FOUND IT EAIRLY THIS MORNIN. DONT KOW HOW BAD IT IS BUT WE GOT HER BACK


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FAM!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:banghead:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up Latin Luxury.....hope I can make it to ur toy drive.....if not,I'll see u guys at the next show


----------



## Latin Queen

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up Latin Luxury.....hope I can make it to ur toy drive.....if not,I'll see u guys at the next show


TTT!!! Hope to see you there! Have some great raffle prizes courtesy of Bristol Sound, Gift certificates, baskets great music and Plaques to hand out!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:run:LET THE 2012 COME IN


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP FAM U DO NOT NEED A BIG CLUB TO HAVE FUN BECAUSE RIGHT HERE WE HAVE ALL THE FUN!!!!!! TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB WE R STILL ON TOP




































AND YES WE R # 1 MORENO VALLEY SO COME AND GET SOME!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo Latin Luxury.....just stopped by to say what's up....


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up homis thanks see soon!!!!!!!! TTT 4 THE OC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:rofl::rofl:


Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP FAM U DO NOT NEED A BIG CLUB TO HAVE FUN BECAUSE RIGHT HERE WE HAVE ALL THE FUN!!!!!! TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB WE R STILL ON TOP
> View attachment 410196
> View attachment 410197
> View attachment 410198
> View attachment 410199
> View attachment 410200
> View attachment 410201
> AND YES WE R # 1 MORENO VALLEY SO COME AND GET SOME!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Latin Luxury

:loco:


----------



## Latin Luxury

uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

OK GOOD MORNING FAM!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:












new look in 2012 TTT BABY


----------



## Latin Queen

Watching my God daughter Jazzie open up her new ride was priceless!!! Welcome home "Azucar Morena" You are home where you belong!!! TTT for LATIN LUXURY!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Merry christmas homies. :wave:


free image hosting


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Good morning Latin Luxury....hope everyones christmas was good....


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES HOMIE THANK U I HOPE YOUR WAS GOOD ONE TO!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

I AM WAITING ON MY PARTS !!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

Latin Luxury said:


> I AM WAITING ON MY PARTS !!!!


Keep waiting babe!!! But the engraved parts to my pedal car should be here soon!!!! Can't wait to see them!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up homies......


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP HOMIE LOOK AT R CAR CLUB ONE WE HAVE MORE PIX THERE!!!


78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up homies......


----------



## Latin Luxury

WELL I HOPE THEY LOOK GOOD WHEN THEY GET HERE!!!!!!!!


Latin Queen said:


> Keep waiting babe!!! But the engraved parts to my pedal car should be here soon!!!! Can't wait to see them!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP HOMIE LOOK AT R CAR CLUB ONE WE HAVE MORE PIX THERE!!!


I'll check it out


----------



## Latin Luxury

AND THE NEW LOOK:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:finger:if u dont like what u see!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Good morning homies....


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning homie have a happy year with your fam


78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Good morning homies....


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

THATS RIGHT ALL DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## dailyridden

Nice trikes!!!
View attachment 416057


----------



## Latin Luxury

dailyridden said:


> Nice trikes!!!
> View attachment 416057


 thanks homie !!!!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo homies.....when is the next get together at sunny mead burgers...


----------



## Latin Luxury

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo homies.....when is the next get together at sunny mead burgers...


 SOON HOMIE IN MARCH I WILL SEND U A PM ON THAT HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY HERE!!!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Latin Luxury said:


> SOON HOMIE IN MARCH I WILL SEND U A PM ON THAT HOMIE!!!!!


Sounds good....weather is nice....


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 The Bike Club !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids we r looking good!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Can't wait till azucar morena jazmines bike comes out cause its gonna represent the real club it was born in LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT GOODMORNING KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

TTT!!! Can't wait to see the bikes put together have 4 projects in the works TTT for the Latin Luxury kids!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hell yeah comadre can't wait to see all of LATIN LUXURY hard work put together TTT!!!! For our kids


----------



## Latin Luxury

I AM NOT GOING TO HELP U GUYS ON THIS ONE BECAUSE U GUYS DONT NO HOW TO SAY THANK U LOL


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looks like 2012 is gna be good for Latin Luxury.....what's up homies


----------



## Latin Luxury

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks like 2012 is gna be good for Latin Luxury.....what's up homies


 WAS UP HOMIE HOPE TO SEE U SOON!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!






:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY BC TTT!!!! were looking great for 2012 watch out bike show here we come!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP HOMIE HOPE TO SEE U SOON!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Yup....yup....lots of shows coming up....


----------



## Latin Luxury

NEW LOOK IN 2012!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

PEEWEE HERMAN said:


> my ride
> View attachment 420626


 cool homie thanks 4 the bunb!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

STREET DREAMS COMING SOON!!!!! adding another bike to the #1 bike club in moreno valley LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

wat kind of bike is that. the name besides schwinn. i have the frame but cant find ant info on it


Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:
> View attachment 421944


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

WORKIMG ON A NEW LOOK WE WILL SEE WHAT NAME I COME UP WITH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

YOU KNOW WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT WILL WIN AT THE SHOWS ALL YOUR OTHER BIKES HAVE LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wats up brothers


----------



## Latin Luxury

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wats up brothers


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How u guys doing


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good we ben working on this bikes trying to get them ready 4 the show comeing up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> Good we ben working on this bikes trying to get them ready 4 the show comeing up


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: WAS UP KID KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THOSE BIKES!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ur gunna be shocked come TRAFFIC


Latin Luxury said:


> :wave: WAS UP KID KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THOSE BIKES!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ok u say so!!!!! this is joe dont 4 get that kid!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> ok u say so!!!!! this is joe dont 4 get that kid!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids we r looking good we just need 3 more toys and we r done 4 this year!!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:ninja: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hno:


Latin Luxury said:


> :ninja: :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Look out traffic here we come wut up compa the new toys are coming out looking good can't wait to see what people think LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!! are kids are looking good


----------



## Latin Luxury

:facepalm:


----------



## INKEDUP

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 422599
> WORKIMG ON A NEW LOOK WE WILL SEE WHAT NAME I COME UP WITH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CLEAN BIKE!


----------



## Latin Luxury

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!hno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

What up LL? You guy's rolling to the mesa show in march?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea LL u guys hittin mesa supershow?


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea LL u guys hittin mesa supershow?


 :werd:hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

PASSIONATE63 said:


> What up LL? You guy's rolling to the mesa show in march?


 no homie not this time but thanks 4 the bumb!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 the kids u guys r going to kick some ass at the show !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids


----------



## Latin Luxury

:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury

its down but new look hno: TTT 4 MY SON JOJO


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

HEY COMPA ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE CANT COME UP WITH THERE OWN IDEAS THEY HAVE TO COPY OTHER PEOPLE SWAGG THATS WHY WE KEEP IT ORIGINAL LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I LIKE THE NEW LOOKS COMPA GOOD JOB


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## INKEDUP

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 426699
> I LIKE THE NEW LOOKS COMPA GOOD JOB
> View attachment 426701


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

EVILRIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the thumbs up homie TTT FOR EVILRIDER


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Oh I know thanks compa can't wait for traffic and see what reactions we get on the new looks our kids are looking good LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

d(•_•)b


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> HEY COMPA ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE CANT COME UP WITH THERE OWN IDEAS THEY HAVE TO COPY OTHER PEOPLE SWAGG THATS WHY WE KEEP IT ORIGINAL LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> d(•_•)b


 :nono:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:rant:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:yes:


Latin Luxury said:


> :nono:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Man I wish it were it were march!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> :yes:


:buttkick: :facepalm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:sprint: LET GO KIDS SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS HAVE A GOOD DAY IN SCHOOL WE NEED A& B ALL OF U :x:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite kids ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

Suprise suprise!!!!:rofl:
Even more suprises!!! TTT for the Bike Club!!!!:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

I like what i see kids TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB !!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC

NICE BIKES:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THANKS TTT!!!! FOR KLASSIC.cc


----------



## KLASSICK CC

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> THANKS TTT!!!! FOR KLASSICK.cc


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

KLASSICKcc said:


> :thumbsup:


 THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids have a good day in school !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:run:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:






COME OUT 2012


----------



## Latin Luxury

NEW LOOK 2012


----------



## Latin Luxury

:x:


----------



## KLASSICK CC

Latin Luxury said:


> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids u guys r looking good !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

OH YEAH WE ARE VERY GOOD CANT WAIT FOR TRAFFIC LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!!!!:roflmao::rofl::boink:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Wut up kids projects are looking good TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael

TTT


----------



## Latin Queen

90rivimichael said:


> TTT


Thanks for the BUMP!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

Latin Luxury said:


> NEW LOOK 2012
> View attachment 430790


Much props this is a clean ass Trike..!


----------



## Latin Queen

oneofakind said:


> Much props this is a clean ass Trike..!


Thanks took it apart for some upgrades!! Will post new pics soon!


----------



## Latin Luxury

To the top 4 the kids!!!! All day it's the luxury way


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP,SEE U ALL AT TRAFFIC WIDOW MAKER DEBUTE WTH THE NEW LOOK.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hi ANAHI MAMA CAN'T WAIT TILL TRAFFIC SO YOU CAN TAKE OUT YOUR BIKE TTT FOR THE TANGERINE QUEEN!!!!!!!! LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

We will try but we r there 4 fun if not we need to wait to see


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite kids we all had fun to day!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well to day we put one bike togethere !!!! Goodmorning kids!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Got some parts back yesterday can't wait to see it complete TTT LATIN LUXURY B/C


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> Well to day we put one bike togethere !!!! Goodmorning kids!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Man theses bikes are looking good can't wait for traffic !!!!!TTT FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. I LIKE THOSE RIMS.( STARZ) CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS STOPPING BY YOUR GUYSES BIKES ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT THANKS !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:shh: two bikes just got home :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

RareClass said:


> RARECLASS STOPPING BY YOUR GUYSES BIKES ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP:thumbsup:


 thanks u guys 4 the bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks kid


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

how many new rides r comin out?


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> how many new rides r comin out?


 U NEED TO WAIT AND SEE KID!!! BUT I NO THAT YOUR BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD WITH ALL NEW THING GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

-____-


Latin Luxury said:


> U NEED TO WAIT AND SEE KID!!! BUT I NO THAT YOUR BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD WITH ALL NEW THING GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Man I hate having to drive in TRAFFIC but when it comes to the show can't wait for it TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids u kids r looking good!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hell yeah they are can't wait till traffic


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!! Have a good day in school !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

The toys are looking good can't wait to see them all done up


----------



## Latin Luxury

SEE U SOON 2012!!!!!!!!!






AND U TO






TTT!!!:facepalm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:shh: DONT TELL NO ONE :facepalm:LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hell yeah 2012 is gonna be a good year for LATIN LUXURY TTT FOR OUR B/C AND CAR CLUB!!!!!


----------



## chale63

WAS YUP JOE. TTT ON THE BIKES


----------



## Latin Luxury

chale63 said:


> WAS YUP JOE. TTT ON THE BIKES


 THANKS KID!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP KIDS !!!!!! HAVE A GOOD DAY IN SCHOOL!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Thanks kids 4 good job on this bikes u guys r looking good thanks joe


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well bike club r u ready 4 the show its just to have fun kids!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Were almost ready just waiting to finish some lil projects LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Hell ya my baby is bring her bike out !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

GOTTA GO DO SOME STUFF SO WE CAN GET THESES BIKES DONE TODAY PICK UP SOME PARTS AND START PUTTING THEM ON LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT OUR KIDS ARE LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Look out here we come TTT 4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

Wow that all i got to say TTT 4 KIDS


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

The Mario bike is looking good for now can't wait to put it back together!!! 
SUPER MARIO BROS...


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TO THE TOP. I SEE THE BIKES R GOIN TO BE BAD THIS YEAR


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hell yeah they are there gonna be LUXURY all the way LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Hell yeah they are there gonna be LUXURY all the way LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Klean.TTT


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!! DONT TELL THE KIDS WE HAVE SOMETHING NEW 4 THEM!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

I know can't wait to see there faces when we show em TTT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

[QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;15165210]BUMP TO THE TOP. I SEE THE BIKES R GOIN TO BE BAD THIS YEAR[/QUOTE] WE R TRYING KID JUST A NEW LOOK 4 THE BIKES!!!!!!!!! WE R THERE 4 FUN IF WE WIN OR LOOSE LATIN L UXURY BC STILL ON TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL THE WAY ON THE LUXURY TOP!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

We just pick up the new toy s


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TANGERINE QUEEN VS WIDOW-MAKER!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> [QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;15165210]BUMP TO THE TOP. I SEE THE BIKES R GOIN TO BE BAD THIS YEAR


 WE R TRYING KID JUST A NEW LOOK 4 THE BIKES!!!!!!!!! WE R THERE 4 FUN IF WE WIN OR LOOSE LATIN L UXURY BC STILL ON TOP!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TRAFFIC HERE WECOME !!!​!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

IS THIS A SERIOUS QUESTION????? TANGERINE QUEEN TO THE TOP!!!! LATIN LUXURY DOES IT THE LUXURY WAY.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: TTT. ''LUXURY WAY'' VS. ''FINEST WAY''. 


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> IS THIS A SERIOUS QUESTION????? TANGERINE QUEEN TO THE TOP!!!! LATIN LUXURY DOES IT THE LUXURY WAY.....


----------



## Latin Queen

Gotta get one of these






before you can vs. anything here boy!!!! Tangerine Queen coming soon!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: TTT. ''LUXURY WAY'' VS. ''FINEST WAY''.


:loco:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: TTT. ''LUXURY WAY'' VS. ''FINEST WAY''.


HAHAHA LUXURY ALWAYS COMES BEFORE FINEST !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Lmao


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

OUR KIDS ARE GONNA LOOK GOOD AT TRAFFIC CAN WAIT TO SEE THERE FACES WHEN THEY SEE THERE BIKES ALL READY AND ON THERE DISPLAYS LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:werd:


Latin Queen said:


> :loco:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN TO HAFT TO MAKE A TRIP TO SB ND GET MINE POSTED YUP


Latin Queen said:


> Gotta get one of these
> View attachment 439076
> before you can vs. anything here boy!!!! Tangerine Queen coming soon!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

IM ALMOST READY FOR TRAFFIC !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:twak: 



mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN TO HAFT TO MAKE A TRIP TO SB ND GET MINE POSTED YUP


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

What up kids were looking really good LUXURY WAY ALL DAY EVERY DAY TTT LATIN LUXURY B/C


----------



## Latin Luxury

:facepalm:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL THE WAY TTT LUXURY WAY IS THE ONLY WAY !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

She will b home 2morr !!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U DONT BELIEVE WIDOW MAKER WON AT LOWRIDER SAN BERNARDINO. WAIT TIL I GET SOME TIME AWAY FROM SKOOL TO GO TO MY MOMS HOUSE ND ILL GET A PIC PLAYA


Latin Luxury said:


> :twak:


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> U DONT BELIEVE WIDOW MAKER WON AT LOWRIDER SAN BERNARDINO. WAIT TIL I GET SOME TIME AWAY FROM SKOOL TO GO TO MY MOMS HOUSE ND ILL GET A PIC PLAYA


:rofl::run:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good mornimg kids u guys have a good in school we will fix the rest to stay on top!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

All the way TO THE TOP for our kids LATIN LUXURY B/C!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

Got my babies TANGERINE QUEEN back today can't wait until it gets put together!!!!!!!! TTT for my princess Anahi!!! You will soon take your 1st place position as deserved!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite kids


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hell yeah the bikes are looking really good are kids are looking great 
LATIN LUXURY B/C!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Good morning kids have a good one LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THE NEW TOYS ARE LOOKING GREAT LUXURY WAY ALL DAY EVERY DAY FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

That is the only way here kids !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: 4 THE KIDS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP LUXURY WAY IS THE ONLY WAY !!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

I have to admit they are looking good wish I could put up a sneak peak pic up but don't want to ruin it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT TRAFFIC IS ALMOST HERE CAN'T WAIT THE BIKES ARE COMING OUT LUXURY ALL THE WAY!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bike b c !!! Its going to b a good year 4 u kids its all albout haveing fun!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Hell yeah were looking real good for 2012!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Wut up kids LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

All day every day the luxury way !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Kids u r going to the top!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids TTT 4 the club!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids!!! I am almost done with one more bike 4 u guys !!! TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

THE BIKES PRES IS COMEING TO YOUR TOWN SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ouch i see a chip on the rim.


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 445254
> THE BIKES PRES IS COMEING TO YOUR TOWN SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good kid's


----------



## Latin Luxury

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looking good kid's


 thanks bro!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM.BUMP FOR THA KIDS!!!TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS THE LUXURY WAY 4 THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

CAN'T WAIT FOR SUNDAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

:run:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY LETS SHOW EM WHAT THE LUXURY WAY IS ALL ABOUT
LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. 


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY LETS SHOW EM WHAT THE LUXURY WAY IS ALL ABOUT
> LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATZ YUP PLAY-BOYZ. R U READY FOR SUNDAY!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:x:


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ouch i see a chip on the rim.


No chip its the glare! Hell no the pres don't roll like that!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> No chip its the glare! Hell no the pres don't roll like that!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT for the kids!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT 4 THA KIDS !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY 4 THE KIDS HERE AND LATIN LUXURY KIDS TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids its look like we need to bring out your bikes out soon !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:yes:


Latin Luxury said:


> Goodmorning kids its look like we need to bring out your bikes out soon !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:rofl:


----------



## Latin Queen

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bumpttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY
LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ITS TIME TO SPEND THAT MONEY ON THE GAME IT WE B OUT IN 2013 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!






O YA COME AND GET SOME OF BABY JASMINES BIKE TO TTT 4 THE BC :worship:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THATS RIGHT MY MAMAS BIKE IS GONNA COME OUT STRONG 
LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hope that foot is a-ok to load bikes yup


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM..TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHERE WAS THE LUX FLEET AT TODAY... IT WAS SUNNY IN PALM SPRINGS!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHERE WAS THE LUX FLEET AT TODAY... IT WAS SUNNY IN PALM SPRINGS!


At home kid it was to cold 4 me !!!! Nice win on your bikes good job u guys


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 LATIN LUXURY B C !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM GOOD MORNING TTT LATIN LUXURY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

COME ON PLAYA. THATS 2 SHOWS NO APPERANCE ND SAID WAS GOING:thumbsdown: THERES SOMETHING FISHY GOIN ON OR UR WAITING ON THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BUST OUT THAT BIKE.


Latin Luxury said:


> At home kid it was to cold 4 me !!!! Nice win on your bikes good job u guys


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> COME ON PLAYA. THATS 2 SHOWS NO APPERANCE ND SAID WAS GOING:thumbsdown: THERES SOMETHING FISHY GOIN ON OR UR WAITING ON THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BUST OUT THAT BIKE.


Lmao no kid the bike bc will b out there soon !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids i hope your bikes r look like our cars u guys r looking good i no that anahi bike look like my 64 rag and thats not to bad!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B/C WILL BE THERE AT UNIQUES DON'T WORRY TTT FOR OUR KIDS ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Like YUR 64 RAG.huh wonder how that can be done


Latin Luxury said:


> Was up kids i hope your bikes r look like our cars u guys r looking good i no that anahi bike look like my 64 rag and thats not to bad!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Just say its going to look good like the rag kid


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS THE LUXURY WAY :h5:!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!! 4 THE BIKE CLUB WE DONT NEED THE FAME!!!!!!


----------



## chale63

WATS YUP JOE. LONG TIM NO SEE:wave:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAZ UP FAM.TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

chale63 said:


> WATS YUP JOE. LONG TIM NO SEE:wave:


Was up kid i hope u and your dad r doing ok and thanks 4 the be bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmornig kids !!!! No fame here just kids haveing fun in the sun.


----------



## chale63

DOIN GOOD.TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> Was up kid i hope u and your dad r doing ok and thanks 4 the be bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ONE MORE SHOW 4 THE 8BALL IT WILL B MISS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

​WAS UP JOE TTT 4 THA KIDZ !!ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids i hope all of u have a good day with no dramm !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

best of show !!!! that right






all day












latin luxury bc






TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

LATIN LUXURY TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well well its time to play!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES ITS TIME TO PLAY WITH THE GAME ITS GOING TO K.K SHOP


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 ALL THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY BC!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

One more week for uniques can't wait its gonna be fun TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Hell ya that right TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

We will see want happen with some of the bike if i can bring them out!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes geting the bikes ready 4 this wekend !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

They r ready to go out !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY TTT 4 THE BC!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

"LIGHT UP THE HALO"!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:roflmao:TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

So excited to see some of these projects finally coming together!!! Big Thanks to our President for always putting in so much time and creativity into our bikes, pedal cars and cars!!! TTT for Latin Luxury *"Small but Mighty" *Watch out here we come!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 457199
> ALL DAY TTT 4 THE BC!!!!!!!


WOW blast from the past!!!! Can't believe this is how it started!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin Queen said:


> So excited to see some of these projects finally coming together!!! Big Thanks to our President for always putting in so much time and creativity into our bikes, pedal cars and cars!!! TTT for Latin Luxury *"Small but Mighty" *Watch out here we come!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin Queen said:


> "LIGHT UP THE HALO"!!!!!!


That right its time 4 some light up the halo !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!!! TTT 4 THE B C


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP LLBC. TTT HOPE U GUYS COME OUT SAT AND REP. BEEN A WHILE SINCE LLBC OUT AT SHOW FOR 2012


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> WATS YUP LLBC. TTT HOPE U GUYS COME OUT SAT AND REP. BEEN A WHILE SINCE LLBC OUT AT SHOW FOR 2012


 we r just waiting 4 some new toys and we r takeing over!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

HELL YEAH THATS RIGHT LATIN LUXURY B/C WILL BE OUT THERE REP. ON SAT DON'T TRIP
LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All bikes r ready let do this TTT 4 THE B C


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY B C !!! Roll out !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> All bikes r ready let do this TTT 4 THE B C


----------



## Latin Luxury

back in the days only one thing best of show comeing out 2013!!!! MAIN EVENT COMEING OUT SOON :shh:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Woody's Round up Coming Soon 2012!!!! LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!! :guns:*


----------



## Azuca_Morena

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury

What up kids the bikes r looking like some superstars can't b sacred of no 1 keep them looking good U NO HOW WE DO IT ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Latin Luxury Bike Club TTT!!! Hitting the streets of the I.E. So for those who like to talk the talk come and back it up!!! We roll the Luxury way the only way... :nicoderm:*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 KIDS!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Had a good time with family to day!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!! Just happy that u guys had a goodtime at the show !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is the luxury way here with the kids!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM TTT FOR THA KIDZ!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Wut up fam the kids are looking really good had fun yesterday with all the fam can't wait for this coming sat LATIN LUXURY B/C!!!!!!!TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TODAY AT MESA,AZ. HERES A SNEEK PEEK OF WAT HES REDOING. I KOW U WANT TO GO AFTER HIM WTH THE TRIKE


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE WILL SEE WANT HAPPEN :shh:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> WE WILL SEE WANT HAPPEN :shh:


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Good Morning  Hope you all have a Luxurious day!!! TTT Latin Luxury B.C :biggrin:*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

_*Latin Luxury Bike Club TTT!!! *_


----------



## Azuca_Morena

:drama:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

bRObEE COMING SOON 2013... LATIN LUXURY B.C


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

Rise and shine!!! Good morning sleepyheads


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Wut up fam LATIN LUXURY B/C


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 KIDS !!!!! All day is a the luxury way !!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Good Afternoon Fam...  *


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*All Day, The Luxury Way!!!! Latin Luxury Moreno Valley's #1 Bike Club :bowrofl:*


----------



## Azuca_Morena

_*What's Up Fam.... Hows Everybody's Day So Far???? :rofl:*_


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THATS RIGHT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY 
TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

No one is stoping us now TTT 4 THE BIKES CLUB !!!! ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

Azuca_Morena said:


> _*What's Up Fam.... Hows Everybody's Day So Far???? :rofl:*_


Its a good day in the luxury way!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnight kids!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT 4 ALL THA LUXURY KIDZ.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Wut up kids ready for the easter picnic on sat ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

All shit look out here they come !!! And we r looking 4 u !!!!! Latin luxury bc


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT...


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids lets have a good day ¡!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM GONA HAVE A NEW TOY COMING OUT REAL SOON FOR MY SON!!TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WHAT UP KIDS READY FOR SAT
LATIN LUXURY B/C TTFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

* 


:thumbsup: LATIN LUXURY :thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!! Latin luxury bc


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## dbonelli80

Very beautiful!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Good morning


----------



## Latin Luxury

WORKING ON THIS TWO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

We will do anything 4 kids to keep them on top !!!!! Latin luxury bc


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY WITH LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY TTT !!!!!!​!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE LATIN LUXURY KIDZ!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS!!!! WELL KIDS LETS KEEP THIS ON TOP 4 U GUYS !!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

Good morning fam just want to say thank you guys for coming yesterday to the party it was nice having you there


----------



## Latin Luxury

A big happy brithday to lil jose !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Azuca_Morena said:


> Good morning fam just want to say thank you guys for coming yesterday to the party it was nice having you there


Thats want family do have a good time with the fam


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ANGELS BIKE COMEING OUT SOON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY ( LATIN LUXURY BC IS IN THE HOUSE )






TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## jones2012

Why not?


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U WOULD.LMFAO THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 467021
> ANGELS BIKE COMEING OUT SOON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 467021
> ANGELS BIKE COMEING OUT SOON !!!!!!!!!!


Thats rite lets do it can't wait 2 c it TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> U WOULD.LMFAO THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD


U need to worry of two bike angel bike # 2 & # 1 queen !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

pink diamond comeing out soon !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bahahaha ill be waiting. TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> U need to worry of two bike angel bike # 2 & # 1 queen !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bahahaha ill be waiting. TTT


There is no crying here !!! But still take a camera to see your face !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:twak:


Latin Luxury said:


> There is no crying here !!! But still take a camera to see your face !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up kids that's rite get the bike looking the LUXURY WAY. 4 THEM HATERS U NO WHO U R ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR ALL THE LATIN LUXURY FAM!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY HERE WITH THE BIKES !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 467801
> ALL DAY HERE WITH THE BIKES !!!


Ttt the bikes are nice


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORING KIDS !!!!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

pink diamonds coming out soon


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WATZ UP TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

SOON IT WILL B OUT !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite kids


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Bikeclub is looking good !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

all day !!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!! 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Lets roll out kids !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite kids!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Haveing a good time at show with the fam!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE FAM TODAY SUPER MARIO BROS TOOK FIRST PLACE AND WE DIDN'T CRY OR COMPLAIN TO GET THAT TROPHY LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!!!!



ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY AND THE NEW MEMBERS TO COME!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Actually if u wanna say that. I seen the grading paper nd u should of took 3rd. They wrote out the trophy paper wrong. I seen both the actual grade page and the lil paper to announce wth.and they corrected me and 2 others that they messed up on. And that firetruck shouldent of took 1st that green one did,by the lake which he hadent got a trophy and he was pissed that the fire truck won.


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> WUT UP HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE FAM TODAY SUPER MARIO BROS TOOK FIRST PLACE AND WE DIDN'T CRY OR COMPLAIN TO GET THAT TROPHY LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT FOR THE MARIO BIKE 1st place today 2 years in the making and still needs more work.. I take my trophies as they come whether 1st 2nd or 3rd mistake or not I dont complain it is what is!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Good job theres no cring in our club can't stop us now so 4 those who cry [email protected]!/ u. ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> Actually if u wanna say that. I seen the grading paper nd u should of took 3rd. They wrote out the trophy paper wrong. I seen both the actual grade page and the lil paper to announce wth.and they corrected me and 2 others that they messed up on. And that firetruck shouldent of took 1st that green one did,by the lake which he hadent got a trophy and he was pissed that the fire truck won.


Well kid u were the only one crying there its a show to support !!! U r going to make the bikeclub look bad !! But dont worry i got something 4 u a rule book!!!! O and thanks 4 the waters


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So im a crybaby for speaking up getting wat i deserved and getting and a broken 3rd place trophy that was ones that fell in the wind ? Is that right when u said there was sumthing wrong wth the judging.


Latin Luxury said:


> Well kid u were the only one crying there its a show to support !!! U r going to make the bikeclub look bad !! But dont worry i got something 4 u a rule book!!!! O and thanks 4 the waters


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS GOOD JOB LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!! All day


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day with latin luxury bc !!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! 4 THE KIDS ALL DAY WE CANT B STOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids lets have a good day


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 the kids


----------



## Latin Luxury

Its a good day 4 latin luxury bc !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day with those nice bikes here the only way luxury way !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

HELL YEAH NOTHING BUT LUXURY TOYS HERE LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Yo am selling two frames
One custom
One chrome
They need to go asap
No internet in my house so cant upload pictures hit me up on my phone if you wants one # is 951 224 09 86


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids looking good !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is the latin luxury way with the bike club!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well kids want can i say all of u looking good out there TTT 4 the bc !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 the KIDS (LATIN LUXURY BC )


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day bc!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!!! 


LATIN 

LUXURY

BIKE 

CLUB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes kids new toys r comeing out soon !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmornig kids bump TTT !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*GOOD MORNING FAM... LETS HAVE A GOOD DAY TODAY *


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

*LATIN LUXURY B.C **TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good job kids TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmornig kids !!!! Good job lil jose


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! 4 THE FAMILY !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet' n Low

Hey..kids TTT ;0)


----------



## 81Luxury

What up kids TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite kids !!! Lets get those toys out soon latin luxury bc TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT FOR THE B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY BC HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Good morning kids TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

THE OLD LOOK AND NEW LOOK






ALL DAY LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT NEW LOOK COMEING OUT SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All the way to the top !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite kids !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

There is only one way the latin luxury way bc !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

*WUT UP KIDS TTT FOR YOU GUYS LUXURYWAY 
ALL DAY EVERY DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD NITE KIDS SEE U ALL KIDS ON SAT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All the way TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Lets get ready kids !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD YUP GUYS. LATINS FINEST BC IN THE HOUSE TOMARROW. SAD TO SAY WIDOW-MAKER MAY NOT MAKE THIS EVENT.:dunno:


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> WADD YUP GUYS. LATINS FINEST BC IN THE HOUSE TOMARROW. SAD TO SAY WIDOW-MAKER MAY NOT MAKE THIS EVENT.:dunno:


Waaaa y nott


----------



## furby714

Just got back from ur carshow out in Moreno valley had a good time will b talkn to ur prez joe real soon h


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Just got back from ur carshow out in Moreno valley had a good time will b talkn to ur prez joe real soon h


THANK U 4 COMEING OUT TO THE TOP 4 THE OC !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> THANK U 4 COMEING OUT TO THE TOP 4 THE OC !!!!


Ur welcome homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!¡¡¡¡!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 476395


Ttt for the homies club


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goomoring bc lets get those bikes ready 4 sun !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Good morning kids TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is latin luxury way bc


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well it's look good !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY LATIN LUXURY BC






TTT !!!!!






:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 476898
> ALL DAY LATIN LUXURY BC
> View attachment 476904
> TTT !!!!!
> View attachment 476914
> :thumbsup:


Sik bikes


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!! LATIN LUXURY B.C


----------



## Latin Luxury

More bikes r comeing out soon !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> More bikes r comeing out soon !!!!


Keep posting homie sick bike.


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Keep posting homie sick bike.


Thank u homie see u guys on sunday !!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Thank u homie see u guys on sunday !!!


Yea idk if the big homies guna make but my 16inch for sure will b there


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY !!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> View attachment 477231
> 
> View attachment 477232
> 
> TTT ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY !!!!


BADASS BIKES!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BAD BOY IS COMEING OUT !!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

INKEDUP said:


> BADASS BIKES!


Thanks bro


----------



## Latin Luxury

THIS IS THE ONLY WAY LATIN LUXURY WAY TTT BC GOOD JOB KIDS !!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

Gotta get the bikes ready for sunday


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goomoring family lets get this morning going get those cars & bikes ready !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC​


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!! 4 THE KIDS !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

_*LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!!*_


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Ok family we r opening in the oc bc & car club we will see want happen soon !!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Ok family we opening in the oc bc & car club we will see want happen soon !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> :thumbsup:


Welcome to the family !!! See u on sunday


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Super Mario Bro's*


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Welcome to the family !!! See u on sunday


See u sunday homie


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> :thumbsup:


CONGRATS ON UR CHAPTER HOMIE!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

_*LATIN LUXURY B.C*_ !!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

* TRAFFIC HERE WE COME!!!!! 

LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT!!!
*


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite fam !!!!


----------



## furby714

Gracias homie


INKEDUP said:


> CONGRATS ON UR CHAPTER HOMIE!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goomoring !! How r we looking this morning lets get those bikes ready 4 sunday TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## furby714

ttt for the club


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

T
T
​T


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam !!!! How everyone doing to day !!!! TTT 4 THE BIKES BC WE R GOIING TO THE TOP


----------



## furby714

goodnite homies ttt for th# clubb


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes its friday its time 4 some show lets get ready bc !!!!!


----------



## furby714

das was up homie


Latin Luxury said:


> Yes its friday its time 4 some show lets get ready bc !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up kids lets get those bikes ready 4 Sunday the LUXURY WAY TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY HERE WITH THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury

This is one happy family TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite kids !!!!


----------



## furby714

Shine up those bikes for Sunday homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Shine up those bikes for Sunday homie


O yes we r ready 4 sunday i will call u 2morr homie !!!!


----------



## furby714

orale just have my shirt redy for sunday bro hahaha


Latin Luxury said:


> O yes we r ready 4 sunday i will call u 2morr homie !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I pick them up 2morr bro


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> I pick them up 2morr bro


orale simon homie so was good


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids lets get those bikes ready !!!!! We r looking good but win or lose we r still on top fam !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT CAN'T WAIT FOR TRAFFIC TOMORROW LETS GET READY


----------



## Azuca_Morena

Good morning


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BIKES CLUB ALL DAY !!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

Goodmornin homies


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Goodmornin homies


Was up homie r u ready 4 2morr


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up homie r u ready 4 2morr


U no it just kinda panicking cuz my rides trying to lagg on mi but I'll find a way


----------



## Latin Luxury

Cool !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

packing up the stuff packing up the trailer lets roll


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Kids looking good


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes looking good


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD JOB BC WE ALL TOOK SOMETHING HOME TO DAY BUT THAT HOW WE DO IT !!!!! TTT OC ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Latin Luxury said:


> GOOD JOB BC WE ALL TOOK SOMETHING HOME TO DAY BUT THAT HOW WE DO IT !!!!! TTT OC ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE....CONGRATS ON ALL UR WINS!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

INKEDUP said:


> YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE....CONGRATS ON ALL UR WINS!


Thanks bro and congrats to you guys to on your wins TTT FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Thanks bro and congrats to you guys to on your wins TTT FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUB!!!!!!!


GRACIAS!....WE REPPED THE BIKES GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

We always do it for the kids when it comes to the bikes TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids & family lets get the bikes going and welcome the new to come good job fam!!!!


----------



## furby714

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BC LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

THIS BIKES HAS BEEN OUT OF THE GAME TO LONG !!!! ITS TIME 4 THIS ONE TO COME OUT THANKS KRAZY KUTTING ITS GOING TO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

damm cant wait to	see it done up homie

ey pm me if u were able to tlk to
krazy kutting about my rims


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 480080
> THIS BIKES HAS BEEN OUT OF THE GAME TO LONG !!!! ITS TIME 4 THIS ONE TO COME OUT THANKS KRAZY KUTTING ITS GOING TO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> damm cant wait to see it done up homie
> 
> ey pm me if u were able to tlk to
> krazy kutting about my rims


 OK I WILL !!!!!


----------



## furby714

gracias homie


Latin Luxury said:


> OK I WILL !!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> gracias homie


WAS NICE MEETING U BRO N DOING BUSSINESS WITH U!:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

nice meetin u too homie keep us updaites on da built


INKEDUP said:


> WAS NICE MEETING U BRO N DOING BUSSINESS WITH U!:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> nice meetin u too homie keep us updaites on da built


for sure


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> for sure


Orale so was good


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Orale so was good


how many bikes do u have?


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> how many bikes do u have?


One show n got two projects

Nn u


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> One show n got two projects
> 
> Nn u


3 PROJECTS!LOL...


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> 3 PROJECTS!LOL...


What size homie


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> What size homie


2 20''s and the 16''


----------



## furby714

orale i got a 26 n 20


INKEDUP said:


> 2 20''s and the 16''


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> orale i got a 26 n 20


'
I GOT A 26 TOO BUT THATS MY DAILY!!...


----------



## furby714

orale


INKEDUP said:


> '
> I GOT A 26 TOO BUT THATS MY DAILY!!...


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Wut up jose LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT!!!!!


----------



## furby714

was up homie was good


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Wut up jose LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Nothing much just thinking of what kind of custom parts we want for our bikes


----------



## furby714

orale i was too need some for a 20inch i wana do


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Nothing much just thinking of what kind of custom parts we want for our bikes


----------



## Latin Luxury

hell ya that is want i am talking albout lets get those bikes going TTT 4 THE BC !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning !!!!! Kids & fam !!!!


----------



## furby714

ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

T
T
T


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is a good day here with latin luxury bc


----------



## furby714

ttt was good homies


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT 4 the bike club


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT THE LATIN LUXURY WAY






YES THIS IS THE LUXURY






BC


----------



## INKEDUP

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 481137
> TTT THE LATIN LUXURY WAY
> View attachment 481138
> YES THIS IS THE LUXURY
> View attachment 481141
> BC


CLEAN BIKES HOMIES!


----------



## 81Luxury

That's rite kids THE LUXURY WAY BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

INKEDUP said:


> CLEAN BIKES HOMIES!


THANKS BRO!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

LATIN LUXURY OC TTT HOMIE


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> LATIN LUXURY OC TTT HOMIE


LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!....DID U PLACE?


----------



## furby714

gracias homie yea 2nd place 16" street


INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!....DID U PLACE?


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> gracias homie yea 2nd place 16" street


FIRME!....


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> FIRME!....


Simon wa about the bike u took


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Simon wa about the bike u took


I TOOK MY CUZINS...GOT 1ST FULL


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> I TOOK MY CUZINS...GOT 1ST FULL


Sick Sickk


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Sick Sickk


YEAHH IT STILL GOT A LOT OF UPGRADES TO GET DONE...


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> YEAHH IT STILL GOT A LOT OF UPGRADES TO GET DONE...


Any pix of said bike


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> LATIN LUXURY OC TTT HOMIE


 TTT 4 THE OC BIKE BC !!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Any pix of said bike


----------



## furby714

dam das nice homie


INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 481199


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> dam das nice homie


THANX BRO...I NEVER EXPECTED MY CUZIN WANTING TO TAKE HER BIKE UP TO THIS LEVEL....NOW SHE HAS TO KEEP UP WITH IT


----------



## furby714

dammm she duznt play around huh


INKEDUP said:


> THANX BRO...I NEVER EXPECTED MY CUZIN WANTING TO TAKE HER BIKE UP TO THIS LEVEL....NOW SHE HAS TO KEEP UP WITH IT


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> dammm she duznt play around huh


HAHA NOPE....BOTH OF MY GIRLS CUZINS GOT THEIR BIKES GOING ALL WILD...AND WHENEVER I CAN I HOOK EM UP WITH STUFF


----------



## furby714

haha i c u dd da paint job o wa


INKEDUP said:


> HAHA NOPE....BOTH OF MY GIRLS CUZINS GOT THEIR BIKES GOING ALL WILD...AND WHENEVER I CAN I HOOK EM UP WITH STUFF


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> haha i c u dd da paint job o wa


NOPE....TURTLE DID...HE GOT DOWN ON IT!...


----------



## furby714

orale fuck yea he did


INKEDUP said:


> NOPE....TURTLE DID...HE GOT DOWN ON IT!...


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> orale fuck yea he did


ANY SHOWS COMIN UP THAT UR GOING TO?


----------



## furby714

not that i no of till june is there ne thiss weekend


INKEDUP said:


> ANY SHOWS COMIN UP THAT UR GOING TO?


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> not that i no of till june is there ne thiss weekend


YEAH IMMA GO TO THE CALIFORNIA CAR AND CYCLE SHOW IN VENTURA...BADASS SHOW


----------



## furby714

dam i wuf love to go but alil too far for mi ne close to the oc


INKEDUP said:


> YEAH IMMA GO TO THE CALIFORNIA CAR AND CYCLE SHOW IN VENTURA...BADASS SHOW


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> dam i wuf love to go but alil too far for mi ne close to the oc


NOT THAT I KNOW OF BUT WUTEVER GOES DOWN IN OC LET ME KNOW! I WANNA REP IN THE OC


----------



## furby714

simon ill let u no one day ill roll down to ventura n repp da big oc


INKEDUP said:


> NOT THAT I KNOW OF BUT WUTEVER GOES DOWN IN OC LET ME KNOW! I WANNA REP IN THE OC


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> simon ill let u no one day ill roll down to ventura n repp da big oc


ALWAYS WELCOME HOMIE!...


----------



## furby714

orale gracias homie

u shud practice ur painting on one of my bikes bro haha


INKEDUP said:


> ALWAYS WELCOME HOMIE!...


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> orale gracias homie
> 
> u shud practice ur painting on one of my bikes bro haha


IM DOWN HOMIE!!!...JUST NO COMPLAINS!LOL


----------



## furby714

i aint tripn homie how much


INKEDUP said:


> IM DOWN HOMIE!!!...JUST NO COMPLAINS!LOL


----------



## INKEDUP

THIS IS WUT IVE PAINTED


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> i aint tripn homie how much


WUT COLOR DO U WANT?


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> WUT COLOR DO U WANT?


Idk don't really matter u have ne paint on hand cuz I want it for my daily

U did a good job homie they look sick


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Idk don't really matter u have ne paint on hand cuz I want it for my daily
> 
> U did a good job homie they look sick


I GOT BLUE CANDY.....THANX BRO


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> I GOT BLUE CANDY.....THANX BRO


Das good with how much


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Das good with how much


GOT PICS OF THE FRAME???PM ME


----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids & fam lets get those bikes going all day is latin luxury way !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA LATIN LUXURY KIDZ!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

sickkjj


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 481430
> TTT KIDS !!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*
BUMP!!!!

​LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> sickkjj


 MAN HOMIE JUST WAIT WHEN U SEE THE NEW TOYS COME OUT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BC !!!!!:worship:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> MAN HOMIE JUST WAIT WHEN U SEE THE NEW TOYS COME OUT !!!!!!


Can't wait homie I got a cuple too but guna take time so wa the. Vato say bout the wheels


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Can't wait homie I got a cuple too but guna take time so wa the. Vato say bout the wheels


Was up homie yes i will text u later bro TTT 714 IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## furby714

orale homie 

ttt


Latin Luxury said:


> Was up homie yes i will text u later bro TTT 714 IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

:worship::worship::run:*ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

Just talk to my boy and all my parts r looking good !!!!! All day latin luxury way here !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## furby714

OC chapter


----------



## Latin Luxury

Looking good oc keep up the good work on those bikes TTT !!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*TTT!!!!*


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Looking good oc keep up the good work on those bikes TTT !!!!!


Gracias homie 
Oo yea my homie said yea


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE OC & IE COMEING TO YOUR TOWN SOON!!!!!!











































AND MORE TO COME ALL DAY ISTHE LUXURY WAY HERE !!!!!! LATIN LUXURY BC TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship: ALL 4 SHOW WOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

almost here with the new look !!!!!


----------



## furby714

Damn homie das a sick as line up


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 482136
> TTT 4 THE OC & IE COMEING TO YOUR TOWN SOON!!!!!!
> View attachment 482137
> View attachment 482138
> 
> View attachment 482139
> View attachment 482140
> View attachment 482141
> View attachment 482142
> View attachment 482143
> AND MORE TO COME ALL DAY ISTHE LUXURY WAY HERE !!!!!! LATIN LUXURY BC TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Thats rite TTT 4 THE BIKE CLUB IE n OC


----------



## Latin Luxury

AND DONT 4 GET THIS TO












AND MORE TO COME !!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 482157
> AND DONT 4 GET THIS TO
> View attachment 482160
> View attachment 482165
> AND MORE TO COME !!!!!!!!


Damn homie hook it up with a pedal car haha


----------



## Latin Luxury

I still have 3 more toys i do it 4 the bc !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Wow !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*WHAT'S UP FAM HOPE YOU ALL ARE ENJOYING YOU SATURDAY *


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

:sprint:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## furby714

oc ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS :worship:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::run:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

GOODNIGHT FAM LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

goodnite fam gotta make damoney


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite fam !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning !!! Lets get ready 4 this wekend fam !!!!


----------



## furby714

ne car show dis weeknd homie


Latin Luxury said:


> Goodmorning !!! Lets get ready 4 this wekend fam !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> ne car show dis weeknd homie


 were at bro let us no!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

714 IS IN HOUSE !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## furby714

theres one in westminister but i herd its just cars no bikes


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Want no bikes !!! We need to get u a low low


----------



## furby714

i noo rite but am low in funds i only got 1000 rite now


Latin Luxury said:


> Want no bikes !!! We need to get u a low low


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 the bike club ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Good Night Fam *:yes:


----------



## furby714

Nite homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite to all the latin luxury family !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up latin luxury bc !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Good Afternoon Hope Everyone Is Having A Good Day  


LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT!!!!*


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!*


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## furby714

Was up homies


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite family!!


----------



## furby714

I herd there's a bike show in el mOnte


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> I herd there's a bike show in el mOnte


 goodmorning lets find out were lets roll bc


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is the latin luxury bc !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well its going to get good 4 the bc !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> goodmorning lets find out were lets roll bc


Am dwn


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*Good Night 


LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT!!!! *


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite family !!!!


----------



## furby714

Good nite too all da Latin luxury homies


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship: LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

NEW LOOK COMEING SOON






WOW :worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:roflmao:LATIN LUXURY BC THIS IS YOUR HOUSE !!! THE LUXURY WAY :worship:


----------



## Azuca_Morena




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODNITE FAM!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family have a good day !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena

:roflmao:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Were is the bc club at or the fam !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family lets have a good day !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I see one thing luxury house !!! TTT BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BIKE BC !!!!!


----------



## furby714

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Were is the fam to day !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

The kids r haveing fun at park happy to see that !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:run::run:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## Azuca_Morena

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnight family !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!! Kids get ready to roll out at any time !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Haveing a good monday with the fam all of u have one to TTT FAM !!!!


----------



## furby714

TTT homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is the only way latin luxury way !!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!!!!!

*:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## furby714

good weeknd now stuck in traffic


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!! Now is time to play the game !!!!! The game is in the works !!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite fam !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!! Have a good day!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY FOR OUR KIDS CAUSE ITS THE ONLY TTT FOR THE B.C.:worship::worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Going to the angel game good job kids !!!


----------



## oneofakind

Hey homies any good pics of the batman pixie..Thanks


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> Hey homies any good pics of the batman pixie..Thanks


Not really homie da one on here is da best I got need too get new ones


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*​TTT!!!!*


----------



## Azuca_Morena

*​TTT!!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite fam !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

THIS BIKE IS GOING TO KICK SOME ASS






AND THIS ONE BEST OF SHOW






WITH NEW LOOK !!! SO GET READY 4 LATIN LUXURY BC TO COME TO YOUR TOWN SOON !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

NEW LOOK COMEING OUT






CANT WAIT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship: ALL DAY!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Thats rite THE LUXURY WAY N 2 more coming out soon


----------



## furby714

New project shud b out soon TTT for da oc chap


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## furby714

Bumpp. Was up big homies was good in the ie


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IE N OC LETS KEEP THOSE BIKES LOOKING THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE R LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

COME ON AND GET SOME NEW LOOK ITS GOING TO KILL






TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Were is fam to day !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

Tomoro guna b Rollin to da original viejitos of oc car show in Pomona but no bike wish I had my shirt to rep


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Tomoro guna b Rollin to da original viejitos of oc car show in Pomona but no bike wish I had my shirt to rep


Soon bro i got u


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite family !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

GOOD NIGHT FAM AND B.C. TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning latin luxury fam have a good day !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !! Goodnite fam


----------



## furby714

Gettn redy for tomoros show guna represent


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Gettn redy for tomoros show guna represent


Good luck 2morr see u soon !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## furby714

Gnite fam


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam have a good day TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

T
T
T
!
!
!
!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

furby714 said:


> Gnite fam


WUT UP JOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> WUT UP JOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was up man was good u guna come to the low rider fest


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Was up man was good u guna come to the low rider fest


Eyy homie you still gave those bar the bird cage ones..


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy homie you still gave those bar the bird cage ones..


Pm mi


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam lets get ready 4 some fun soon !!!!!


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Pm mi


Pm sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMPING THESE PAGES TTMFT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning its that time to get up !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Going to go and see the toys i hope i like TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! 4 THE BC LATIN LUXURY !!


----------



## furby714

U ready for sunday


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam were is everyone at today !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT


----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## furby714

Weres all the homies at ??? TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Weres all the homies at ??? TTT


Was up homie everyone is working !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

New parts comeing in soon !!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up homie everyone is working !!!!


Dam gotta make that money huh was good with u homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

Nothing much just here working on this cars !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!! Was up fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations also welcome, let's do it for the kids and be positive


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT 4 LATIN LUXURY IE N OC BIKE CLUB n lets keep those bikes looking like some superstars


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite fam !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: GOODNITE FAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

New looks r comeing out soon !!!


----------



## furby714

Were we're u All at


----------



## LatinsFinest714

furby714 said:


> Were we're u All at


Did you place.?


----------



## furby714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Did you place.?


3rd place homie n ur self


----------



## LatinsFinest714

furby714 said:


> 3rd place homie n ur self


3rd place as well


----------



## furby714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> 3rd place as well


Sick sick but too forever to not even have enough trophies


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah its all good for me as long as all my hardwork paid off.
So where was the rest of your club


----------



## furby714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah its all good for me as long as all my hardwork paid off.
> So where was the rest of your club


Yeaa das Tru 

Das wa am tryna find out. I was with homie frm artistics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CONGRATS FURBY.TTT I BELIEVE THE LUX WERE POSTED IN PERRIS AT A CARAVAL?


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> CONGRATS FURBY.TTT I BELIEVE THE LUX WERE POSTED IN PERRIS AT A CARAVAL?


Thnx homie. Orale done have a fone so yea


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.


furby714 said:


> Thnx homie. Orale done have a fone so yea


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> 3rd place homie n ur self


Good job oc i will see u soon !!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite family lets roll to a show this wek !!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> Good nite family lets roll to a show this wek !!!


Bike n pedal car show in Gardena sunday


----------



## Latin Luxury

We will b there TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT WE GO BUT THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

So there is a show this wek !!! Lets roll fam


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam where u at


----------



## Latin Luxury

Ya were is the fam !!!!


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

furby714 said:


> Ttt


 PM ME !!!!


----------



## furby714

Latin Luxury said:


> PM ME !!!!


Pm sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BIKE BC !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## furby714




----------



## Socal#13

Eyy furby my homie from vIEjitos have the same bars as you


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy furby my homie from vIEjitos have the same bars as you


Serioo what bike homie 

Ne pix I got it frm some vato frm rollers only


----------



## Socal#13

Some blueish one he got it from that fo to..his bike use to be on sale on here


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Some blueish one he got it from that fo to..his bike use to be on sale on here


Oooo serioo.


----------



## Socal#13

Yeah homie fuck it thats wat happens wen you buy from the same guy


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie fuck it thats wat happens wen you buy from the same guy


Yea n the fucked up thing is the vatos frm rollers have a triike with the same ones on it !!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

​TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Yea n the fucked up thing is the vatos frm rollers have a triike with the same ones on it !!!!!!!


Deam foo that is fuckt up


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Deam foo that is fuckt up


Yea but fuck it ey


----------



## Socal#13

Eyy homie on the bike classefids ther saleing so raw batman forks


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy homie on the bike classefids ther saleing so raw batman forks


I just want sum tribal ones tho


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!!!


----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up oc how r we looking out there!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

New toys comeing out TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!!! See u all today !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Thank u fam !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning fam !!! Happy fathers day !!!


----------



## furby714

Who's goin to gardena


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up g. Where were u today?


furby714 said:


> Who's goin to gardena


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up g. Where were u today?


I had to work AHHH I wishh I cuda made it but for sure next week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam it.


furby714 said:


> I had to work AHHH I wishh I cuda made it but for sure next week


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam it.


U goin next week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Probably for peer support. :thumbsup:


furby714 said:


> U goin next week


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Probably for peer support. :thumbsup:


Was up with widow


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: GOODMORNING BC !!!!!!


----------



## furby714

Beginning the tear down goin to arty to redo


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!! BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS
AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

COMEING TO YOUR TOWN SOON !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Whose going to the shows this week.?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:ALL DAY AND ALL NITE HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!


----------



## furby714

Was up


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING FAM !!!!!!!!!! ITS COMEING OUT TO TAKE U OUT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Were is the bc at today !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite family !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goomoring fam !!! Lets ride


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE R COMEING 4 U !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam !!!!! All day is latin luxury bc TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C.TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning !!!! We went out to shows this wek and we need to do lots of work to those bikes !!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! 4 the BC noting is going to stop us !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODNITE FAM :h5:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

​LATIN LUXURY B.C. TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Were is everyone today !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc they r almost here to take the street !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!! Keep up the good work !!!! T Q IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODNITE FAM !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORING KIDS !!!! LETS HAVE A GOOD DAY AND GET THOSE BIKE LOOKING GOOD THE LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

COME OUT AND PLAY !!!!!!






ME TO I WONT TO PLAY !!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THAT'S RIGHT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY TT FOR THE B.C.!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! THAT RIGHT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite fam !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOO DMORING KIDS SEE U ALL AT MY HOUSE LATER 4 THE BBQ AND POOL LET HAVE FUN IN THE SUN !!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

​TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids its look like a good day in the sun!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Jojo is getting all his parts in soon !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

:thumbsup:ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE TO THE TOP FOR OUR KIDS AND THERE BIKES SPEAK FOR THEM SELVES LUXURY WAY TO THE FULLEST !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS !!! HAVE A GOOD DAY WITH YOUR FAM TO DAY HAPPY 4 JULY !!!!! TTT 4 LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin luxury bc !!!! Is in the house and TTT HERE WE COME IE !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

That good but who is that !!!! we only no jay & his wife !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BC IS COMEING OUT STRONG COME OUT AND STOP US !!!! ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME !!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MARCILLA RODRIGUEZ


Latin Luxury said:


> That good but who is that !!!! we only no jay & his wife !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave::wave::wave:​CAN I PLAY :wave::wave::wave:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE BC IS COMEING OUT STRONG COME OUT AND STOP US !!!! ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME !!!!!!/QUOTE]


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes u r my friend just bring your bike with u !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> MARCILLA RODRIGUEZ


Ok cool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U IN VEGAS. TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> Yes u r my friend just bring your bike with u !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> SEE U IN VEGAS. TTT


Yes in vegas i just need to go in full to go in that category


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT4 THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's cracking Latin Luxury Jst passing threw


----------



## Latin Luxury

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's cracking Latin Luxury Jst passing threw


Was up bro when u can stop by house !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

goodmorning to all the kids from latin luxury bc wow all of u look good with your bikes and keep up the good work it going pay off soon !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! See u guys 2morr


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YOULL GET THERE 1 DAY :thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> Yes in vegas i just need to go in full to go in that category


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno: !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORING KIDS WE R STILL HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave: Nicest line ups around. 
TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

goodnite kids !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> YOULL GET THERE 1 DAY :thumbsup:


 u r funny kid :werd:


----------



## Latin Luxury

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave: Nicest line ups around.
> TTT.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS A GOOD DAY HERE T !!!!!!!!!!!TT BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bc !!!!! To all the kids good job on your bikes TTT !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 THE LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB GOOD JOB KIDS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## Latin Luxury

Hell ya road trip lets go fam !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Lets do it fam


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

LMAO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WERE THE REST OF THE CLUB??? I THAUGHT U HAD MORE BIKES HOMIE?*


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> *WERE THE REST OF THE CLUB??? I THAUGHT U HAD MORE BIKES HOMIE?*


HEY KID I AM OK WHAT I SEE ALL I SEE IS LUXURY BIKES !!!!!!!!! BUT I GOT SOMETHING 4 U KID :shh:


----------



## 81Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> *WERE THE REST OF THE CLUB??? I THAUGHT U HAD MORE BIKES HOMIE?*


Dont worry about us were doing good with the ones we got n the ones were working on homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:worship::boink:


Latin Luxury said:


> HEY KID I AM OK WHAT I SEE ALL I SEE IS LUXURY BIKES !!!!!!!!! BUT I GOT SOMETHING 4 U KID :shh:


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> :worship::boink:


 :werd:


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> ????


YES HE IS IN THE CLUB TO THANKS 4 THE PIX KID


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Thats rite ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:twak:


Latin Luxury said:


> YES HE IS IN THE CLUB TO THANKS 4 THE PIX KID


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:nicoderm:


Latin Luxury said:


> :werd:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids get ready to go this wekend with those bikes !!!!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good nite bc !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bc !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

:worship:ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT FOR OUR KIDS !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> :worship:ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT FOR OUR KIDS !!!


Thats rite


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

wut up fam hope you guys are staying cool:run:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES NEW TOYS COMEING OUT SOON !!!!!!! U FILL ME !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc !!!!! Wow kids looking good !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Yea they r they learn from there parents


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN
 LUXURY 
.BC.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I need to get back in to helping out our kids with there bikes !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I need to get back in to helping out our kids with there bikes !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 the LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT BC !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

hno:






hno: WE R GOING TTT !!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES ITS COMEING OUT SOON !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP KIDS WE ARE ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

ViejitoS I.E bike club had a good time at your cruse nigth see you guys next time


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS I.E bike club had a good time at your cruse nigth see you guys next time


THANKZ FOR COMING OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP KIDS WE R ALMOST DONE SO WE CAN TAKE THEM BIKES OUT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

WELL FAM LIL RAY IS BRING OUT HIS NEW TOYS AND I JUST PICK UP 26" TTT ALL DAY IS LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT WE GO


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM LATIN LUXURY B/C TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY KIDS TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT OUR KIDS GO


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM GOOD MORNING LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY FOR OUR KIDS THEY ARE THE MEANING OF LUXURY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bc u guys r looking good !!!! TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up !!!! BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES ALL DAY IS THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well well onething to the top !!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT


Thanks 4 the bump homie !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

good morning fam wut up:run:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

What to do today fam !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS A GOOD DAY WITH LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Wow TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: ALL DAY !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

:bowrofl:ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

That's right TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODNITE FAM !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE BC ALL DAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family !!! Lets have a good friday


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY:fool2:​!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump for the lil onez


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump for the lil onez


 thanks for the bump TTT for you and your fam Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:rimshot:GOODMORNING KIDS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

COMEING OUT SOON !!!! TAKEING OVER MV ALL DAY !!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


Latin Luxury said:


> COMEING OUT SOON !!!! TAKEING OVER MV ALL DAY !!!!!!
> View attachment 518317


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

wut up fam :wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids how everyone doing to day TTT !!! All day


----------



## Latin Queen

mr.widow-maker said:


> :roflmao:


Sad to say that the only one getting laughed at is the WHITE BOY!! Trying to be Mexican!!!! TTT for my baby boy who is gonna kill it with his Trike!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump for the lil onez


Bump Bump!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT OR KIDS GO


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## casper805

Latin Luxury said:


> COMEING OUT SOON !!!! TAKEING OVER MV ALL DAY !!!!!!
> View attachment 518317


Dam I gotta move to mv or make mine a trike cause if that's wats taking over ur 5 years behind


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well goodmorning kids !!! I see we got haters on r page wow !!!!! Thats not first or the last hater on r page !!!! And to say my son is only 9 year old so bring it !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

casper805 said:


> Dam I gotta move to mv or make mine a trike cause if that's wats taking over ur 5 years behind


Lmfao all day !!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

casper805 said:


> Dam I gotta move to mv or make mine a trike cause if that's wats taking over ur 5 years behind


LMFAO!!! That's the bike before! You wont be talking shit in a week when the redone comes out! See you in Vegas! :buttkick:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## casper805

Latin Luxury said:


> Well goodmorning kids !!! I see we got haters on r page wow !!!!! Thats not first or the last hater on r page !!!! And to say my son is only 9 year old so bring it !!!!


And Wat does ur son being 9 have anything to do with it u built it for him he didn't ... Trust me no ones hating on u guys hahahaha


----------



## Latin Luxury

casper805 said:


> And Wat does ur son being 9 have anything to do with it u built it for him he didn't ... Trust me no ones hating on u guys hahahaha


Lmfao !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY HERE !!!!!! TTT BC


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY HERE !!!!!! TTT BC


That's rite 4 our kid's


----------



## 81Luxury

ALL DAY IS THE LUXURY WAY N 4 thos that dont like U NO WHAT'S UP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM FLYER IS ALMOST DONE ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP WUT UP FAM WHERES EVERY ONE AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dunno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Here at the house in pool !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

*BUMP!!!!BUMP!!!!BUMP!!!!!!*


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM LETS GET THIS DAY GOING ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

THATS ALL DAY LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: SEE U GUYS AT THE MEETING AT TJ TACO AT 7 30 :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family see u guys 2morr !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TECH DECK BIKE IS DONE N NOW WORKING ON BIG BIRD BIKE TTT 4 THE LATIN LUXURY KIDS


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite family !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS A GOOD DAY HERE WITH LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

​BUMP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Coming to your show for sure


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Working on a 12 " lets see how that go !!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

​BUMP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING FAM






ALL DAY IS THE LUXURY WAY !!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THATS RIGHT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

:fool2:*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnite family !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

:fool2:*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## Latin Luxury

LETS SEE ONE THING TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODNITE !!!!!! FAM!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day baby latin luxury was in the house all day is good day


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Thanks for coming throw Congrats to all and big Congrats to Gabriel


----------



## Latin Luxury

THANKS HE WAS HAPPY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Thanks for coming throw Congrats to all and big Congrats to Gabriel


We had fun n a big thanks 4m Gabriel he moved my trophys 2 put his TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning family !!! Lets see what to day bring us TTT !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> We had fun n a big thanks 4m Gabriel he moved my trophys 2 put his TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! ALL DAY IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Wow all the kids went back to school have good day kids !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
*Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up family how everyone doing to day lets have a luxury day !!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT for Latin luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> TTT for Latin luxury


THANKS 4 BUMP !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! 4 THE BC :h5:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

CONGRATZ TO GABRIEL !!!TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> CONGRATZ TO GABRIEL !!!TTT


Thats right TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: ALL DAY TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up family !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF THE MORNING KIDS !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up family !!!!! All day is a good day here !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!! to all the kids have a good day at school ! And to the fam work !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!! GOODMORNING KIDS !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS NEW TOYS R COMEING OUT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Whose coming to Torres.?


----------



## Latin Luxury

We will b there latin luxury bc TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kids !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS !!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 our LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

How many bikes you taking to Torres empire show


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up BIKE CLUB UR DAY IS ALMOST HERE


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT for Latin luxury see you guys at Torres empire Show


----------



## 81Luxury

I want 2 wish my son Gabriel a happy birthday mijo dam 13yr already


----------



## Latin Luxury

81Luxury said:


> I want 2 wish my son Gabriel a happy birthday mijo dam 13yr already


A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO GABRIEL FROM ALL OF US !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS HAVE ONE HAPPY DAY !!!!!! ITS A LATIN LUXURY BC HERE 4 THE KIDS :h5:


----------



## 81Luxury

ALL DAY EVERY DAY LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODNITE KIDS HAPPY TO SEE U KIDS HAVEING FUN IN THE POOL !!!! THANKS FAM


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!!! Lets get ready 4 wekend !!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Coming through to your show with pedal car, trike, maybe 26" and maybe candy blue 2 wheeler


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Coming through to your show with pedal car, trike, maybe 26" and maybe candy blue 2 wheeler


----------



## Latin Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Coming through to your show with pedal car, trike, maybe 26" and maybe candy blue 2 wheeler


THANKS ITS GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP KIDS !!!! U GUYS R LOOKING GOOD !!!!! :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice raider parts.TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP KIDS !!!! U GUYS R LOOKING GOOD !!!!! :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nice raider parts.TTT


Thanks kid


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt on the wins


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: ITS TIME TO BRING OUT NEW TOY !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Its going to be a good show 4 the latin luxury fam !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY BABY LUXURY WAY!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: GOODMORNING KIDS HAVE A GOOD DAY !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is a good day kids !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Looking good kids !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Its was a good show thanks kids !!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Good show bro NOK OC and perhaps IE will be there for sure next year I'll for sure take the trike to the event in october


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey joe, thanks for the show n the pink trophy.TTT HAD A GOOD TIME,CATCH U ON THE NXT 1. LATINS FINEST BC IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Socal#13

ViejitoS I.e had a sick as time good show see you guys in the next one


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump TTT for our kids


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids u all have a good day at school !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

All day the luxury way here Latin luxury TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT for Latin luxury car and bike club


----------



## 81Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> TTT for Latin luxury car and bike club


What's up homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Just at the buffet in Rezmade 4 hour drive to get here worth it bro representing NOK to the fullest I am one of the few trikes in OC that travels around Cali, what's up with you guys any shows or what


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just at the buffet in Rezmade 4 hour drive to get here worth it bro representing NOK to the fullest I am one of the few trikes in OC that travels around Cali, what's up with you guys any shows or what


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

You got a problem say something to my face at the next car show grow some nuts what happened at Torres Empire I thought you were going to come up to me fuckin pussy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey bro, calm down if u wanna express ur self pm me, this is uncalled 4 posting stuff like this on other pages


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> You got a problem say something to my face at the next car show grow some nuts what happened at Torres Empire I thought you were going to come up to me fuckin pussy


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Sorry for the disrespect on the page Latin Luxury and if you have something to say white boy hit me up I don't need to hit you up if your trying to start shit. Stop trying to act Chicano because that is something your not nor will you ever be.!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

R u done yet?


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Sorry for the disrespect on the page Latin Luxury and if you have something to say white boy hit me up I don't need to hit you up if your trying to start shit. Stop trying to act Chicano because that is something your not nor will you ever be.!


----------



## 81Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just at the buffet in Rezmade 4 hour drive to get here worth it bro representing NOK to the fullest I am one of the few trikes in OC that travels around Cali, what's up with you guys any shows or what


What up homie i no there's 1 in Indio i think the 29


----------



## 81Luxury

Yea handle ur problems face 2 face all that texting back n fort that some girl's shit im just keeping it real homie n NOK IF ANY THINK THIS IS MY # (951) 591-8594


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Whats tito sorry latin luxury for this stuff on your page we well be taking care of this with are member


----------



## Latin Luxury

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE !!!! :nono:


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP LATIN LUXURY BC LETS HAVE A GOOD DAY LIKE ALLWAY !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! GOODMORNING KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!! 4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES ITS BACK IN 2013 LATIN LUXURY BC ALL DAY !!!!! :worship:


----------



## 81Luxury

Good morning fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To 
The 
Top
LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To
> The
> Top
> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB!


Thanks homie TTT for you and gootimes to bro!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

Big thing r going to happen here TTT B C !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

yes its back soon with a new look !!!! 2013 i am comeing 4 u :guns:


----------



## 81Luxury

Thats rite the LUXURY WAY TTT!!!


----------



## RO84CAPRICE




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latin luxury u all ready for vegas??


----------



## Latin Luxury

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup latin luxury u all ready for vegas??


Was up homie yes we r !!! Thanks 4 the bump see u there


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kid's !!!! Yes 7 new toys coming out soon. And one of them is the best of show. T T T. BC ALL DAY .


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up homie yes we r !!! Thanks 4 the bump see u there


Simon bro anytime! And alrite bro ser u at vegas!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up kid's !!!! Yes 7 new toys coming out soon. And one of them is the best of show. T T T. BC ALL DAY .


I wanna see that vest in show! Lol


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:shh: WE R COMEING OUT WITH NEW TOYS SOON !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids let's have a good day TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wanting to see that badass raider trike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

See you guys vegas be safe


----------



## 81Luxury

What up Rich c u out there u guys b safe 2


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Wiick3d951 said:


> Wanting to see that badass raider trike


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin luxury bc is in Vega !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmoring. Kid's i see u guy's r having fun in Vega that's is the way


----------



## DUKES IE

GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS HOMIES ,HAVE A GOOD TIME AND A SAFE TRIP BACK


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! 4 THE 4 BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KID'S LATIN LUXURY BC ALL DAY.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Hey this kid's need to go bed its 1:00 am


----------



## Latin Luxury

Had a great. time kids out here in Vega


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump TTT for our kids


----------



## 81Luxury

THE LUXURY WAY TTT!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

What's up Latin luxury see all you guys next year at UNIQUES SHOW on the 31St


----------



## Latin Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up Latin luxury see all you guys next year at UNIQUES SHOW on the 31St


Yes we will b there with all new toys !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

NEW LOOK COMING 2013 
ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Can't wait kids 4 those new toys to come out !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

All day is a good day here LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Yes bump TTT


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11

BTTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship: TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT 4 THE Kids


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP KIDS LETS KEEP THOSE BIKES GOING TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT. We go was UP KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up just got done workin on those bikes !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !###


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT FOR OUR KIDS!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 LATIN LUXURY BC ONLY WAY HERE IS THIS WAY !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

*BUMP! BUMP! BUMP! 2013 ALL NEW LOOKS COMING TO YOUR TOWN LATIN LUXURY TTT !!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam had a good time last nite with all the bikes and cars we always look good LATIN LUXURY WAY WE HAD FULL HOUSE !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids let's get those bikes ready 4 2013 it's going to b a good year 4 everyone !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well one bike up and 6 to go man that is a lot of work


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

yes 1 more done this is a lot of work I am going back to work on my cars !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF Morning Kids !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TTT :thumbsup:
Top quality as always!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP WUT UP FAM SEE YOU GUYS FOR THE MEETING TOMORROW ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE !!!!!! TTT FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! ALL DAY LATIN LUXURY FAM !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kid's u guys r looking good get ready 4 2013 all 4 fun kids !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ANGELS BIKE ALMOST READY TO MAKE ITS DEBUT! TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

​TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ONE WAY TO SAY THIS IS TTT 4 THE BIKE BC !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM NEW 16 INCH ORIGINAL SCHWINN COMING OUT FOR 2013 TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS ALL DAY IS A GOOD DAY HERE !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY BC ALL DAY HERE !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

2013 is comeing and I can say wow good job kids make it happen TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

What up fam TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

​TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS A GOOD DAY HERE WITH BC !!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top! 
From GOODTIMES VENTURA BIKE CHAPTER!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATIN LUXURY


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To
> The
> Top!
> From GOODTIMES VENTURA BIKE CHAPTER!!


:thumbsup:THANKS BRO FOR THE BUMP TTT FOR YOU AND GOODTIMES


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATIN LUXURY


WUT UP HOMIE TTT FOR YOU AND NOCTURNAL B.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

MORNING FAM TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning kids !!!! have a good day in school !!!! TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

the raiders bike is comeing out soon TTT!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Latin Luxury said:


> the raiders bike is comeing out soon TTT!!!!


Can't wait to see it TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up kids have a great day at skool cant wait to see jojo RAIDER bike keep up the good work kids


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Front finished back with pre reg form coming next


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! KIDS LET'S PUT SOME WORK. IN THOSE BIKES GET THEM READY 4. 2013 IT'S ALL 4 Fun !!!!! WIN OR LOSE WE R STILL ON TOP JUST STEP UP AT SHOW !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! KIDS LET'S PUT SOME WORK. IN THOSE BIKES GET THEM READY 4. 2013 IT'S ALL 4 Fun !!!!! WIN OR LOSE WE R STILL ON TOP JUST STEP UP AT SHOW !!!


. 
TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

Latin Luxury said:


> the raiders bike is comeing out soon TTT!!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!! LATIN LUXURY FAMILY AND KIDS


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> TTT


Thanks bro see u soon at show !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Wow there r some sick bike's comeing out this year 2013


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

======march 24th 2013=======


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS LET'S STAY OUT OF RAIN YA RIGHT U GUYS R KIDS HAVE FUN TO DAY AND ALL THE TIME KIDS !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

That's right be safe


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids see u all 2 morr 4 goodtime


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kid's u guys had lost of fun last night and that makes me happy !! TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

ITS ALMOST HERE !!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Good morning fam TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good night fam & kids !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Let's get this year over I won't 2013 to come and see new toys !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT MERRY X MAS FAM..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC MERRY CHRISTMAS KIDS !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Merry x- mas hope all you kids get what you want bump latin luxury bc


----------



## 81Luxury

Thanks i hope u had a good 1 to


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Merry x- mas hope all you kids get what you want bump latin luxury bc


Thanks bro the same to u and your family!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF THE MORNING KIDS !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

it's that time to start working on those new toys 2013


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

THE ONLY WAY HERE IS THE LATIN LUXURY WAY HERE !!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 81Luxury

Good morning fam


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAS UP FAM TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS I JUST WANT TO THANK U FOR A GOOD YEAR AND KEEP THIS GOING LET'S SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN 2013 TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What's up fam BIG BIRD almost done


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM TTT FOR OUR KIDS LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kid's let's start working on those bikes to get them ready the LUXURY way !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning kid's let's get this morning going I will b home working on some bike's today so come on down !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodnight FAMILY!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was UP KIDS LETS have a good day in school TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 the LATIN LUXURY BC N THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS ALL DAY !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

That's rite


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Let's get those bikes ready for the show


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

​TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS LET'S HAVE A GOOD DAY TODAY!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

MORNING BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

​TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

thats how the kids do it here to the top Latin luxury bc !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF MORNING FAMILY


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

MORNING TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!!!


----------



## peddie1

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVRED HERE KIDS !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 OUR KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

All day the luxury way!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP KIDS LETS KEEP THOSE BIKES TTT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS LET'S HAVE A GOOD DAY TODAY!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> View attachment 592953
> ​TTT!!!!


That's awesome TTT for Latin luxury


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's awesome TTT for Latin luxury


THANKZ FOR THE BUMP HOME BOY!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> THANKZ FOR THE BUMP HOME BOY!!


Anytime g


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Latin Luxury

THAT'S LOOK LIKE FUN TO SUPPORT KIDS LET'S SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE R BACK KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS LET'S HAVE A GOOD DAY IN SCHOOL !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF MORNING LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF MORNING LET'S GET THIS BIKE CLUB GOING !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING FAMILY LATIN LUXURY BC TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids see u all soon TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids I see some nice bike's comeing out soon we r here for fun its all about the kids not to win !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kid's we need to start working on this bikes !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP FAMILY TTT OF THE MORNING !!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up kids I see some nice bike's comeing out soon we r here for fun its all about the kids not to win !!!


ttt for the youngsters


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY B.C TTT WAS UP FAM ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

win or lose kids keep your head up because that's how u kids r ttt Latin luxury bc !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: TTT !!!!! KIDS LETS GET THOSE BIKES GOING !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning kids let's have a good in school !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning fam


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING KIDS !!! LETS GET THOSE BIKES GOING TTT !!! WIN OR LOSE U KIDS R STILL ON TOP OF THE WORLD TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Thanks 4 the bump homie


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD JOB KIDS U GUY'S R LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

NEW LOOK SUMMER 2013 ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE FOR OUR KIDS 
TTT FOR THE B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

That's rite


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!! NO SB HERE !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING KIDS !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING KIDS !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOODMORNING KIDS SOON THE TIME HAS COME TO BRING OUT THOSE BIKES OUT FOR 2013 !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! KIDS LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

JUST A NEVER DAY FOR KIDS !!!! LATIN LUXURY BC !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WUT UP FAM PARTS ARE LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW LOOK


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING !!! LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOUR LATIN LUXURY BC !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE SEE ALL YOU KIDS TONIGHT AT THE MEETING!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT for the Latin Luxury kidz new toys coming out they look good...TTT FOR JIMMY NEW PEDAL CAR BAD ASS..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> TTT for the Latin Luxury kidz new toys coming out they look good...TTT FOR JIMMY NEW PEDAL CAR BAD ASS..


Can't wait to see them


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

No more being nice kids let's make it happen with those bikes and pedals cars !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS GOOD JOB !!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS LET'S BEGIN OUT WHAT WE CAN OUT TO SHOW THIS SATURDAY !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME ITS BACK 2014


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning kids !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL THE WAY TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT WORKING ON LIL SARAH PEDAL CAR FOR THIS SAT..


----------



## KrazyKutting

:run:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

KrazyKutting said:


> :run:


:wave: WUT UP SANTIAGO !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

good morning kids have a good day !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

well it's look like we r only takeing one bike !!! TTT B C


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> well it's look like we r only takeing one bike !!! TTT B C


It is what it is but LATIN LUXURY WILL STILL B THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury

that's right !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

WHO HOUSE ITS R HOUSE LATIN LUXURY HOUSE !!! ANGELS BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD !!! LUXURY IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Was up.fam ttt for the new bikes coming out soon .


----------



## Latin Luxury

Ok two bikes r going now we r trying to get them there 2morr to much work !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 81Luxury

N the Angel bike pic???


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Was up fam nice job ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Thanks family for good time yesterday and for all the help TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. GOOD JOB WITH THOSE BIKES !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning fam


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up kids i am here to help u out with those bikes just let me and family u to i got your back TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B C COMING OUT SOON 2013


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP THATS RIGHT NEW LOOKS COMING SOON GOOD JOB BIKE CLUB ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning kids just wanted to thank u for all the work u do to those bikes !! Thanks to dad & mom for making this happens for kids that's y we r here to help them good job keep it going to the top !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Hey was up.fam keep up the good job on those bikes looked real good out there last weekend.TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning fam TTT for the BIKE CLUB KEEP MAKING THOSE BIKES LOOK LIKE SUPERSTAR OR THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 625895


TTT FOR THE ANGEL BIKE


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY...


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Props on Latin luxury. U guys have some nice bikes out there in uniques


----------



## 81Luxury

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Props on Latin luxury. U guys have some nice bikes out there in uniques


Thanks u guy have clean bikes to


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS UP KIDS GET THOSE BIKES READY FOR THE SHOW COMING UP TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. THING R GOING TO BE GOOD WE R GOING TO BE ON TOP !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Keep up the good work Latin Luxury


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

THANKS HOMIE TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

all most done its coming !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Latin Luxury said:


> all most done its coming !!!!!!
> View attachment 627487


THATS RIGHT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT LUXURY WAY ALL DAY EVERY DAY HERE !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids some new toys coming out one of them ( CALLING ALL THE ANGELS) AND THERE ONE (LAKERS IN TOWN )


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Hope to see some LL at the Mesa show this month and or the De Mayo show next month.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids and welcome to the new members its getting big here LATIN LUXURY B.C. all day


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Keep up the good work Latin Luxury


Thanks homie U to


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> all most done its coming !!!!!!
> View attachment 627487


It's going 2 look THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids looking good ttt Latin luxury bc !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY THEY KNOW HOW TO ROLL THE LUXURY WAY!..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids its looking good for the Latin luxury bc !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

That's rite the kids r doing the dam thing TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT WE GO!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT THE LUXURY WAY.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT OF THE MORNING KIDS !! THE ONLY WAY TO THE LATIN LUXURY B.C. IS TO THE TOP KIDS !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY CAUSE ITS THE ONLY WAY


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

LATIN LUXURY TTT ..


----------



## Latin Luxury

GET READY KIDS FOR A


----------



## Latin Luxury

GET READY KIDS FOR All THE SHOW COMING UP TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR.THE KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY ONLY THE LUXURY WAY HERE.


----------



## Delmonte

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

WAD UP BC.ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY IS THE ONLY WAY ....TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ..NICE TOYS COMING OUT SOON. O.O


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT . ONLY THE LUXURY WAY HERE .TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ONLY THE LUXURY WAY HERE...TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY IS A GOOD DAY WITH LATIN LUXURY B.C.!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

getting new thing for the pedal car !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY.DOING IT THE LUXURY WAY.THE ONLY WAY HERE.


----------



## Latin Luxury

it's the way to luxury kids !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

MORNING HOPE ALL YOU KIDS HAVE A GOOD DAY THE LUXURY WAY TTT.


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning kids TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT WE GO THE LUXURY WAY..


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

THAT RIGHT KIDS TAKE IT TO THE TOP THE LUXURY WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY A GOOD DAY WITH THE LATIN LUXURY KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

THATS RIGHT KIDZ LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE ..TTT.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY KIDS TTT B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
* bigger and better every year!
Room promo packages sold out but reg room's still availible and registration still open to all!*


upload foto
*A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TO THE TOP KIDS ITS U GUYS THAT MAKES THIS BIKES CLUB HAPPENS ALL DAY B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP B.C. U KIDS R HERE FOR FUN BUT WIN OR LOSE WE R STILL ON TOP OF OUR GAME !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I like to say thanks kids that right we will still be here to see u guy's drive those lo lo and taking over club !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning. kids have a good day B.C. all day every day


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY .


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

every day is a good day here LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THE NEW TOYS COMING OUT HATE IT OR LOVE IT ITS HAPPENING ..ALL DAY THE ONLY WAY WHICH IS THE LUXURY WAY.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY.


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

good morning kids nice work on those bikes and pedals cars can't wait to see them all to get there in one show ttt Latin luxury bc


----------



## Latin Luxury

my angle bike is almost done just wait on my parts to come in ttt Latin luxury bc


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Wen is you guys shiw thise weekend sat or sun..


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up its on Sunday !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids good job on those bikes but school first !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT BIKE CLUB !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

welcome to latin luxury bc !!! we r doing this for our kids that all thanks kids for letting me do some work on your guys bikes I try to do my best!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS THEY ALL LOOK LUXURY WAY CAUSE IT THE ONLY WAY HERE !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump Goodnight bike club


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING KIDS !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

What's up Latin Luxury?


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP.


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING kids !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

All right bike club now it's time to get ready for our bike show LATIN LUXURY TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://youtu.be/3Vp1YN4I6Ls


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids its that time to get the show going let get to work !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT...LATIN LUXURY....


----------



## 81Luxury

New bike almost done looking sick no looking the LUXURY WAY


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP..


----------



## Latin Luxury

the angels parts r looking good can't wait to put it together just say it's ride on air and that's luxury just check the back bummer kit that's all u need to no latin luxury bc !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

DAMMMMMMM BIG THINGS HAPPINNING OVER HERE IN THE BIKE CLUB LATIN LUXURY B.C IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SUPER MARIO BRO'S COMING SOON WITH NEW AND IMPROVE PARTS TTT TO MY LATIN LUXURY FAMILY!!!!! 

 ALL DAY EVERYDAY THE LUXURY WAY THAT'S THE ONLY WAY WHEN YOUR FROM LATIN LUXURY *__*
*_


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.BIKE CLUB.THE LUXURY WAY.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. DO WANT U DO BEST !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.GOT THE NEW PEDAL CAR UNDER CONSTRUCTION...


----------



## Money_Green86'

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP IT FOR THE KIDS TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

U no LATIN LUXURY ANYTHING 4 KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

lil 16 coming out soon Lakers is in the house !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. GETTING SOME NEW THING GOING WHAT EVER HAPPENS HAPPENS BUT WE STILL ON TOP OF GAME !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

We've done a lot of things and there is much more thing to come new looks for the kids bike and new toys coming soon dam kids you are luxury way all the way no matter what people say TTT for the kids of LATIN LUXURY !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS WE R HERE TO HELP U KIDS GET THOSE BIKES DONE !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. IT'S JUST A HOBBY KIDS !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.FOR THE CHAVEZ FAM.


----------



## Latin Luxury

THANKS FAMILY BUT WE MUST GO ON WAS UP BIKES B.C. LET'S DO THIS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT .LATIN LUXURY.BC.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

date june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. WORKING ON SOME NEW TOYS JUST TO BRING OUT FOR FUN THIS IS JUST A HUBBY !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS OF " 2013 "


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Wen is you guys bike show.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wen is you guys bike show.


ITS SAT. JULY 20TH I WILL POST THE FLYER SOON CHECK BACK BRO !!!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Alrigth thanks..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY...


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bike's B.C. ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bike's club new streets bikes r coming out we r only here for fun kids !!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALRIGHT FAM HERE IS OUR BIKE SHOW FLYER


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> ALRIGHT FAM HERE IS OUR BIKE SHOW FLYER


ViejitoS I.E will be in the pinche casa..


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

All DAY KIDS IS A GOOD DAY HERE WITH THE LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## Predator1

Legions will be in House to Rep.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Predator1 said:


> Legions will be in House to Rep.


 thanks for the support


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids summer is here I hope everyone is having fun don't forget we have all this year to fix up your bike up and get ready for 2014 !!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME.


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up kids those bikes r looking good can't wait to see them come out !!! just remember it's for fun kids !!!


----------



## chrismiller

hey latin luxury bike club! just wanted to say your guys bike are sweeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

chrismiller said:


> hey latin luxury bike club! just wanted to say your guys bike are sweeeet! :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE
BUMP !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. WE WILL BE OUT SOON !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY B.C. IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## chrismiller

:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

To The Top.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT 4 the BIKE CLUB


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

T~T~T


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE BIKE'S CLUB !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

well today is a good day for bike B.C. some New toys just came in and one of them is the angels parts its play ball !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. LET'S GET THIS BIKES READY !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

To the Top...


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up Latin luxury b c thing r coming along as planned !!! TTT KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT BUMP FOR KIDS !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

was up kids and fam get those bikes ready for the show coming up and don't forget it's just for fun !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump ..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS ITS ALL GOOD JUST GET THOSE BIKES READY !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LATIN LUXURY WAY THE TRUE WAY!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids its looking my lil girl is asking for her bike I told her its will be out next year !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids let's make this happen tell mom and dad to help u guys !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

LUXURY IS IN THE -HOUSE !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam just got some more parts for TQ it's coming soon the angels bike and TQ bike and one more STREET bike will be done the luxury way o wait my way !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

it's looking good fam TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. ITS. R WAY !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

lol was up. kids TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

THE LUXURY WAY FOR OUR KIDS TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam let get this bikes ready for our kid's but remember it's for fun win or lose we r still on top of our game !!! ttt Latin luxury bc !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## 81Luxury

What up kids out buying bike parts for my son dont matter how old they r what they need ill get it for them BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. ALL DAY KIDS !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning kids good job on the wins those bike were looking THE LUXURY WAY TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KID'S GET THOSE BIKES READY TO TAKE OUT TO THE SHOW COMING UP !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT TO ALL THE KID'S FROM LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ANGEL BIKE IS LOOKING SICK CAN'T WAIT FOR JOJO TO BRING IT OUT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! BIKE B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE B.C. !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

new parts looking good cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

BUMP


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up fam get those kids bikes ready and pedals cars !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S OF LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

this is Latin luxury bc house the home of raiders trike house !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

ALL DAY KID'S KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! FOR B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.BC.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

to the top for the kids of Latin luxury..


----------



## Latin Luxury

that right kid's this is how we do it the luxury way !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT OF THE MORNING KIDS. !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning fam TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## 81Luxury

Lets get those bikes ready for the next show


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good night family !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury

lil 16" coming out soon !!! ttt bc


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP FOR LATIN LUXURY B.C. ALL DAY !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

16" is looking good LAKERS is the house !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kid's here working on this bikes getting them ready for last show and then they r all going down for work on them


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Let's get thoses bikes ready for Saturday


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KID'S !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

that's it kid's some of the bikes r getting a new look !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. IT'S A RAID !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning kid !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP..


----------



## Latin Luxury

B.C. let's stop playing and it's time to bring out those new toys for 2014 !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP..


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good morning bump !!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Damn TQ looking clean af ready to come back and take 1st place in the street category


----------



## Latin Luxury

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Damn TQ looking clean af ready to come back and take 1st place in the street category


TTT THANKS FOR BUMP BRO WE R TRYING !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR B.C. !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

bump!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning fam


----------



## Latin Luxury

well kids its that time break down those bikes and get them ready with new look I hope all 5 trikes will be done and 1 full and don't forget Angel bike it's will be out in March takeing over in street


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning kids


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## ra8drfan

wats up fellas, i have a bike for sale if anybody is interested let me kno 909638329one..thank u


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latin Luxury said:


> well kids its that time break down those bikes and get them ready with new look I hope all 5 trikes will be done and 1 full and don't forget Angel bike it's will be out in March takeing over in street


:drama: TTT for the full custom bike


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:barf:


mr.widow-maker said:


> :drama: TTT for the full custom bike


----------



## Latin Luxury

:roflmao:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.FOR.YOU HATERZ !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:guns: LOL !!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


Latin Luxury said:


> :barf:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB !!! I DO THIS FOR THE KIDS! LETS GET THESE BIKES GOING !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE BIKE B.C. !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump for the kids what's up LATIN LUXURY


----------



## Latin Luxury

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump for the kids what's up LATIN LUXURY


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR ALL THE LOWRIDER KIDZ !!!


----------



## Tin-Tin

Any update pics of your guy's bikes?


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Tin-Tin said:


> Any update pics of your guy's bikes?


some.are still under construction but will be out soon..


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids the lil 16 trikes is almost done TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

the rule is u need to be 1year old to 17 yesr old to be in the bike club at 18 u need to get a car that's the new rule here !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T 
FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
FOR LATIN LUXURY B.C. ITS A LUXURY THING HERE !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE B.C. LUXURY ITS PART OF THE GAME !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TIME TO GET BACK IN THE GAME MARIO BIKE 2014 WITH NEW LOOK FOR MY BABY JAZMINE TTT FOR KIDS ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
FOR THE KID'S !!!! 2014 IT'S JUST A NEVER YEAR KID'S JUST BRING OUT WHAT U CAN !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!! 16 is in the house !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Wow I do this for my kids !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
For the kids !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

ALWAYS TTT FOR R KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

bump!


----------



## 81Luxury

LATIN LUXURY BC TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

It's a kid's thing here !!!! ,LATIN LUXURY BC TTT !!


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
FOR THE KID'S !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

MERRY CHRISTMAS LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up Latin luxury bc 2014 !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump 2014 here we come with new toys


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

81Luxury said:


> Bump 2014 here we come with new toys


That's right


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. 2014 !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids I being working on the bikes trying to get them ready !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

I like what I see with the kid's no drama here all working together TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.ONE CLUB ONE FAMILY !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> I like what I see with the kid's no drama here all working together TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.ONE CLUB ONE FAMILY !!!!!


Well said


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT.


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Big or small we have fun that's is what is all about with kid's good job Latin Luxury bc !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> Big or small we have fun that's is what is all about with kid's good job Latin Luxury bc !!!!


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Look like they will be ready if not kid's we will try !!! LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

What it do B.C. is looking good the luxury way !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT BIKE CLUB NEW PICS COMING OUT SOON !!! ONE CLUB ONE FAMILY !!! I like it this way !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT BIKE CLUB NEW PICS COMING OUT SOON !!! ONE CLUB ONE FAMILY !!! I like it this way !!!


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. HAD A GOOD MEETING LAST NIGHT AND THINGS R LOOKING GOOD SO LET'S GET THOSE BIKES TO ROLL OUT !!!! LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. IT'S LOOKING GOOD !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC Smurfette bike almost done n TechDeck


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT FOR THA KIDZ OF LATIN LUXURY !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

YES TTT FOR THE KIDS THERE NO CRYING HERE JUST KID'S HAVING FUN THANKS KID'S BUT WE GOT LOTS OF WORK TO DO TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!! Latin Luxury.


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> YES TTT FOR THE KIDS THERE NO CRYING HERE JUST KID'S HAVING FUN THANKS KID'S BUT WE GOT LOTS OF WORK TO DO TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.!!!!


WELL SAID TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

BUMP TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## 81Luxury

Looking good o my bad THE LUXURY WAY TTT BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT BC


----------



## Ariztlan

Greeting’s Latin Luxury, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Bump TTT FOR THE LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

The bikes r looking THE LUXURY WAY TTT BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. WE R STILL OLD SCHOOL !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Was up fam


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

That's right to the top b.c. we never forget the kid's here in the b.c. it's a kid's thing !!!! Blue & yellow that's how they roll !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

New look coming out for lil Sarah's pedal car TTT.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

:nicoderm:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT for tha kidz of Latin Luxury!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S OF THE B.C. IT'S JUST FOR FUN !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT pick up the pedal car yesterday looks bad azz !!TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE PEDALS CAR'S & BIKES CLUB ONE CLUB ONE FAMILY !!!! LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT ALL day the luxury way!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Looking good BC TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT KID'S ALWAYS. HAVING FUN !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT LUXURY WAY!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD JOB KID'S WE CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH BUT WE WILL GET THERE TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

What's up homies I'm headed to the palms springs area and wanna do some photo shoots with a couple bikes from the ie area hit me up in a PM if interested will be there Monday n tuesday.


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Kid's good job looking good !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Tech Deck n Smurfette r ready LATIN LUXURY BC TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S NICE WORK KID'S !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Looking good BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
FOR THE KIDS AND YES THIS IS A KID'S CLUB WE DOING THIS FOR THEM !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> T
> T
> T
> FOR THE KIDS AND YES THIS IS A KID'S CLUB WE DOING THIS FOR THEM !!!!


Well said the kids bikes got to look good just like our car TTT FOR THE BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Great job kid's keep up the work on those bikes here in bike club win or lose we still have fun until next show TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind

Nice line up at the Uniques show..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

oneofakind said:


> Nice line up at the Uniques show..


Thanks!! TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Thank you all for coming again this year. And for your continued support . God bless


----------



## 81Luxury

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thank you all for coming again this year. And for your continued support . God bless


No problem had a good time 1 bad ass show nice bikes n pedal cars


----------



## Latin Luxury

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thank you all for coming for agaiyou o this year. And for your continued support . God bless


Latin luxury b.c 
will always be there to support you Unique b.c. thank you


----------



## Latin Luxury

Now let's get back to work on those bikes kid's want more done but we will do anything for our kids great job kid's TTT b.c.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Working on some of the bikes still lots of work to be done but we will get kid's !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Trike is getting a new look we r going to the top !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Great Job kid's Latin luxury b.c. TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT FOR THE BC


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

New street's bikes coming soon and some new look to !!! TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT FOR THE NEW LOOKS BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

ANGELS BIKE ALL DAY STREET !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT Sarahs pedal car almost done!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT LOOKING GOOD BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids working on some bikes today !!! TTT B.C. !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TtT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Looking good b.c. nice some new toys for the kid's !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. !!


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning B C


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kid's let's get those bikes ready !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up b.c. let's get those bikes ready !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT B.C. !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## impalaSSant

That's sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT B.C. !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

The trike is coming out with a new look soon !!!! TTT B.C. !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S BIKE !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. PURPLE RAIN IS COMING OUT WITH A NEW LOOK AGAIN !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

New looks on all the bikes


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Bump for the kids !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind

Lookin for some bikes to shoot in the ie Friday if any available pm


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BumpTTT!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

To the top for the kids !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kid's new looks r coming out can't wait TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Bump TTT B.C. !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Well kids 3 new bikes r almost done they will be out for 2015 street full trike !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Someone call 911 because latin luxury bc is here and almost ready to roll !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C. ONE CLUB !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin luxury bc is almost ready to show we r staying old school the real way not all the bullshit custom parts !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin luxury bc is here let get those bikes ready !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury bc is almost ready to show we r staying old school the real way not all the bullshit custom parts !!!!


Well said


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury bc is almost ready to show we r staying old school the real way not all the bullshit custom parts !!!!


guess that means the raider trike parts are coming off. Pm me ill buy them :thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> Ttt thanks for the bump!!!


:h5: what happened sat big dawg showed up for thebike show at hooters n nada?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

T
T
T
Latin
Luxury
B.C.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR OUR KIDS TODAY ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT B.C. GREAT JOB WIN OR LOSE WE R HERE FOR R KIDS WE BUILT R BIKE SO PEOPLE CAN SEE R WORK LATIN LUXURY B.C. SCHOOL IS FIRST KIDS !!!!!


----------



## chenlin

I like it



________________________________________
bike gloves
cheap cycling jerseys


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up B.C. keep up the good work on those bikes !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

B.C. TTT WORKING ON SOME NEW TOYS !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up B.C. let's get ready for new look !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Can't wait to to roll out TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

Looking good BC proud of u kids TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP 
T
T
T 
LATIN LUXURY B.C. REMEMBER FAMILY FIRST!!! SCHOOL TWO AND THE BIKES WELL THEY WILL COME OUT SOMEDAY !!! TTT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up kids let's get those bikes ready !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE B.C. GREAT JOB KIDS !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

The Game is almost here latin luxury B.C.!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Happy Thanksgiving BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

T T T


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

To The Top


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KID'S !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Looking good BC


----------



## Latin Luxury

Angles bike is here !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT FOR OUR KIDS


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Angel bike looking good !! Nice bike B.C. latin luxury !!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT THE LUXURY WAY BC


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

Happy New Year BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump for B.C


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT FOR THE KID'S !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LET'S GO FAMILY LET'S HELP OUT THOSE KIDS GET THOSE BIKES READING !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT LET'S GO FAMILY LET'S HELP OUT THOSE KIDS GET THOSE BIKES READING !!!


That's right.. ttt for Latin luxury


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right.. ttt for Latin luxury


TTTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin luxury B.C. looking good job kid's !!!


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1538185


Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

The Bike Show is coming up kids let get them bikes ready LATIN LUXURY BC TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

LATIN LUXURY BC TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

Latin Luxury BC TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump :h5:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT uffin:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury

Morning BC


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 81Luxury

Bump TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin luxury bc !!! Let's get those bikes ready !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

New bikes coming out soon TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C.


----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Good job kids get those bikes ready! !!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB GREAT JOB THIS WEEKEND


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT BC


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 81Luxury

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY BC LET'S GET READY! !!!


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## Six30

Bump.


----------

